# RESGuy's RCS Journal



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

*January 22, 2007 8:00 PM
Introduction:*
Okay, I have decided to start a journal on the 5.5 gallon RCS tank I am setting up  I hope this to be a learning experience for me and maybe some other members as well  

I have a 5.5 gallon tank. It has Bronze Gravel as a substrate. I am growing an Aponogeton Bulb which I purchased at Wal-Mart, for about $3 for 5 bulbs. It also has a few rocks of different variety. It has a 15 watt light from All-Glass. Some leaves that I got from my front yard (not Oak). And it has a Rena 200 air pump with an airstone at the moment. And 5 feeder guppies and 1 guppy fry.

*Aponogeton Bulbs:* I did not put the bulbs into the 5.5 gallon tank straight away as I did not have it set-up yet. I had it in a flower vase that was thoroughly cleaned and placed into my 55 gallon turtle tank. I put some gravel on the bottom of the vase and then threw the bulbs in it. I then placed a net on the top of the vase to keep my turtle out. I used a piece of that red net mesh in which they sell oranges in which I cut with a kitchen scissor. I then covered the top with that and held it on with two rubber bands. I did not fill it with water. Instead, when I placed the vase into the tank it filled itself with water  After about a 2 days, 2 of the bulbs developed a cover of some white stuff (sorry no idea what it is). I thought this meant the bulbs were developing roots or something. But to my surprise after about a week one of the bulbs which was not cover in this 'white stuff' sprouted a very tiny green sprout. I was so happy and excited that I had my first ever aquatic plant growing. You can imagine in the next few days how my excitement grew as the 'tiny sprout' became bigger and longer and other leaves developed. It is now about 2 inches tall with other small sprouts. The other 4 bulbs have shown no signs that they are going to sprout and I think they never will. They are already in the 5.5 gallon tank with the 15 watt light I mentioned earlier. I might return them to the address on the back of the package I bought them in if they don't grow by next month. 

*Feeder Guppies:* I went to a local PetSupermarket and purchased 10 feeder guppies for $0.99 to feed my RES turtle. To my utter delight I actually received about $3 worth (30 guppies)! So I put these in with my turtle and he ate about 20 in like 2 days! I then started catching them with a small net I have and placing them into the 5.5 gallon after I set it up. I had 7 in the 5.5 gallon tank and 1 guppy fry but 2 died (probably due to the new tank). So I know have 5 guppies+1 fry in the tank with the Aponogeton Bulbs. These guppies are only there until I receive my RCS.

*Maintenance Equipment:* I currently have a Rena 200 air pump in the tank which I removed from the 55 gallon tank (turtle doesn't need it). It si for up to 30 gallon tanks so it makes a bit of a strong current. This is only temporary though until I receive my new air pump for up to 10 gallons. I ordered a Hagen Air Pump Elite 800 for up to 10 gallon tanks for $3.49 and an Oxygen Plus Bio-Filter 3 for up to 15 gallon tanks for $5.99. I bought these at DrFoster & Smith and paid $9.99 for shipping for a total of $19.47. It says I should receive this within 7 business days. I was wondering if someone could tell me the dimensions of an Oxygen Plus Bio-Filter 3, because I want to make sure it'll fit in my 5.5 gallon tank. 
















*Elite 800 Statistics:* Minimum air output 1,500 cc/min. Pressure 2.5 psi. Up to 10 g.
I am going to order 10 (with a few extras) RCS (1 pregnant female) with a bit of Java Moss for $22. But I will first have to run the filter in the tank for a while. So it could be up to 2 weeks before I actually get the RCS.
I will be sure to get some pictures of the tank that I took yesterday on here, but right now I have to go eat. So I'll update tommorrow. I hope you guys enjoyed my first entry.


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm guessing your light is incandescent. I don't recommend them ever, and I bet others would also. Get a flourescent.

Also, is your tank cycled? I'm thinking your two fish died because they are feeders, but it may be too much ammonia/nitrite etc.

Well I wish you good luck with your RCS. They are super easy to keep and super easy to breed. And FUN! Of course there not as cool as they were when I first got them, but they are great nonetheless.


----------



## aelysa (Oct 20, 2006)

Looks like you're off to a good start. Those feeders will cycle your tank getting them ready for your shrimpies. Congrats!


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

sandiegoryu said:


> I'm guessing your light is incandescent. I don't recommend them ever, and I bet others would also. Get a flourescent.
> 
> Also, is your tank cycled? I'm thinking your two fish died because they are feeders, but it may be too much ammonia/nitrite etc.
> 
> Well I wish you good luck with your RCS. They are super easy to keep and super easy to breed. And FUN! Of course there not as cool as they were when I first got them, but they are great nonetheless.


The light is a light that already came installed when I bought my light fixture for my 55 gallon tank. It is brand new though, never used by me until now. What exactly is the difference between incandescent and fluorescent? And no the tank is not cycled which is why I am going to run the filter for a week or 2 before adding shrimp  I too think it could be the poor condition of the feeder tank in which the guppies were in originally. But it very well may be the water parameters.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

aelysa said:


> Looks like you're off to a good start. Those feeders will cycle your tank getting them ready for your shrimpies. Congrats!


This is what I was hoping for  Thank you. :smile:


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

Cool threadroud: It will be helpful for the many hobbyist who want to get started with raising shrimp:smile: I will be following it closely:biggrin: 

Thanks!


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

It came with your 55 gallon? And it fits on your 5 gallon? Or was that a typo.

I also recommend getting nutrient sucking weed plants to help with your water quality because 2 weeks won't cycle your tank IMO. But it could be pulled off. RCS are very hardy IME. 

One way to tell if it is incandescent is, that if its "balloon" shaped, it is definitly incandescent. If its a tube, then its flourescent. Another way is that, when you look at an incandescent, it has a filament, the thing that glows. Floursecent bulbs glow everywhere. I hope that made sense. Just google it if it didn't make sense.

Edit: O yah, and pics would be nice :-D


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

NeonShrimp said:


> Cool threadroud: It will be helpful for the many hobbyist who want to get started with raising shrimp:smile: I will be following it closely:biggrin:
> 
> Thanks!


Thank you Neon  I know I learned a lot of what I know and was inspired by many other tank journals I've read (and you have as well )
Anyways, here are the pictures I promised:
The whole tank:








The Aponogeton:








A rock with algae:








One of the guppies that died:









The rock with algae had been in my 55 gallon for a long time and that is why it has algae.
From the pictures you can see it is indeed fluorescent because it is a tube. And it was not a typo. The light is for half of a 55 gallon tank so it is 18 inches. I bought a regular light fixture at Home Depot for only $10 as opposed to the more expensive ones made for tanks 

P.S. Could you link me to one of these 'nutrient-sucking' plants please? Thanks


----------



## aelysa (Oct 20, 2006)

Looking nice!
Those bulbs are pretty nice, I have a few and all they do is flower every few days. The leaves get long and the bulbs tend to float, but it gives a nice water lily effect.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

aelysa said:


> Looking nice!
> Those bulbs are pretty nice, I have a few and all they do is flower every few days. The leaves get long and the bulbs tend to float, but it gives a nice water lily effect.


Thank You  Yeah they are pretty cool, I tend to plant it if it starts to float or move around, maybe not entirely plant it but just anchor it in the gravel. Also, I heard you need to cut the flowers off when they appear or the plant will die and the flowers will make new bulbs. :smile: 

Well, it is 10:08 PM so I'm off to bed, I have school tomorrow. Goodnight!


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

Here are some common ones commonly sold at pet stores.

http://www.plantedtank.net/plantprofiles/Tropical-Hornwort-Ceratophyllum-submersum/1015/

http://www.plantedtank.net/plantprofiles/Brazilian-Elodea-Anacharis-Egeria-densa/17/

That's a nice light! I wish you luck!


----------



## aelysa (Oct 20, 2006)

No, mine are still alive and happy. If that was the case they should have died about 30 times over now. I just let them float. Fry like to hide in the roots.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Looking good!

I would try and get some fast growers as well, maybe some Najas or Moss? Once you get your filter in I would probably wait a month just to make sure everything is fine and your plants start to fill in good!

I would go to the Swap n' Shop section to see if you can get anyone's clippings of fast growing stems to just have some plant mass in there so the tank should be more stable! 

I'm expecting some good results here!

-Andrew


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

sandiegoryu said:


> Here are some common ones commonly sold at pet stores.
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/plantprofiles/Tropical-Hornwort-Ceratophyllum-submersum/1015/
> 
> ...


I see Anarchis is one of them which I am happy to see because I was actually planning to buy some at PetCo that I saw. Well, if I see them at an LFS even better 
And thanks for the comment on the light.


aelysa said:


> No, mine are still alive and happy. If that was the case they should have died about 30 times over now. I just let them float. Fry like to hide in the roots.


Oh, I must've heard wrong then, I'll do a bit more researching on them then, thank you.



Fish Newb said:


> Looking good!
> 
> I would try and get some fast growers as well, maybe some Najas or Moss? Once you get your filter in I would probably wait a month just to make sure everything is fine and your plants start to fill in good!
> 
> ...


I do plan on getting some moss. I am getting some free Java Moss from a guy on Tropical Fish Forums  And the RCS come with a piece of moss too. I'll see how long I can wait once I get a filter  Hopefully planting the tank will make time move by quicker  
I actually visit the Swap n' Shop everyday to look for some deals.
Thank You Andrew!

And thank you everyone else  No updates as of yet. But I will see if I can get a few more pictures of the setup


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

The Aponogeton sp. you have in your tank will start to grow like a weed once it anchors itself in your substrate. Especially if it's Aponogeton Undulatus. You don't need co2 for it to grow like a weed either. That was the very first plant in my 29g tank when I first got it. Within 2 weeks it was emersing itself out of the top of my tank and flowering. Extremely fast grower and hardy plant.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Cydric said:


> The Aponogeton sp. you have in your tank will start to grow like a weed once it anchors itself in your substrate. Especially if it's Aponogeton Undulatus. You don't need co2 for it to grow like a weed either. That was the very first plant in my 29g tank when I first got it. Within 2 weeks it was emersing itself out of the top of my tank and flowering. Extremely fast grower and hardy plant.


Thanks for the reply Cydric. I've noticed! It has grown quite well so far. I think I am going to take another picture of it and post it here  I'm not planning on messing with any CO2 things  I want a tank as low-tech as possible


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

*January 23, 2007 6:55 PM*
More Pictures!
The growth of my Aponogeton Picture to compare to the picture I took on Sunday








A river rock that is growing some algae for the RCS to eat 








One of the leaves in the tank








A full tank shot








Another full tank shot








Another leaf on a large rock weighed down with some gravel so it doesn't fall off








The bulbs that did not sprout 








The algae rock with another rock next to it








The tank at another angle 










Enjoy!


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

Out of the pictures you've provided it looks like you have a couple female guppies, and one looks like a male guppy (can't really tell in the pic). Just be careful if you have mixed sexes because they'll most definitely breed and before you know it, you have a 5.5g nano tank FULL of guppies(trust me, it happened to me when I was cycling a new tank). Maybe it wouldn't be such a bad thing since you have a turtle.
I use the same "cycle" fish as you are using. I have a 10g tank with over 100 feeder guppies (don't ask) so I use them to help my new tank setups cycle. I find them to be pretty hardy little fish that can withstand a lot of water parameter changes. 

Can't wait to see the new plants when you get them! I love all the pictures! Thanks!

-
Cydric


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Cydric said:


> Out of the pictures you've provided it looks like you have a couple female guppies, and one looks like a male guppy (can't really tell in the pic). Just be careful if you have mixed sexes because they'll most definitely breed and before you know it, you have a 5.5g nano tank FULL of guppies(trust me, it happened to me when I was cycling a new tank). Maybe it wouldn't be such a bad thing since you have a turtle.
> I use the same "cycle" fish as you are using. I have a 10g tank with over 100 feeder guppies (don't ask) so I use them to help my new tank setups cycle. I find them to be pretty hardy little fish that can withstand a lot of water parameter changes.
> 
> Can't wait to see the new plants when you get them! I love all the pictures! Thanks!
> ...


Thank you for the info on the guppies. Yeah I think that the largest one is a male. If they breed that would come in great for me, free turtle food 
Thank you I'm glad you like the pictures, I used an Olympus SP-510UZ  When I add more plants or make any changes I will take more pictures. 

*January 23, 2007 8:22 PM*
*Red Cherry Shrimp UPDATE:* 
I just received an offer from a member at another forum for 10 shrimp for the price of shipping! So I am going to receive 10 RCS for only $10  

*Plant UPDATE:*
I am interested in the following plants:
Java Fern, Java Moss, Anubia, Najas, Aponogeton (have it) and Anarchis.
I am not going to get them all but those are on my wish list  I also read that some bulbs may take months to start growing so there is still hope for my un-sprouted bulbs:icon_excl


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

RESGuy said:


> Thank you for the info on the guppies. Yeah I think that the largest one is a male. If they breed that would come in great for me, free turtle food
> Thank you I'm glad you like the pictures, I used an Olympus SP-510UZ  When I add more plants or make any changes I will take more pictures.
> 
> *January 23, 2007 8:22 PM*
> ...


Awesome deal on the RCS  I hope you get mixed sexes and they breed like crazy for you. As for the plants you mentioned you'd like to get, those are really good slow growing plants for a low tech/no co2 tank but you might consider getting a readily available fast grower such as Hygrophila polysperma and Hygrophila polysperma 'Sunset'. I see a lot of ROAK for this fast growing plant(how i got mine) in the Swap N Shop and i'm sure if you made a WTB there you'd get some PM's. 

I also subscribed to this thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## aelysa (Oct 20, 2006)

I can send you a ball of java moss if you'd like, and some narrow leaf java fern plantlets too (from Hoppy's RAOK). PM me your address.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Cydric said:


> Awesome deal on the RCS  I hope you get mixed sexes and they breed like crazy for you. As for the plants you mentioned you'd like to get, those are really good slow growing plants for a low tech/no co2 tank but you might consider getting a readily available fast grower such as Hygrophila polysperma and Hygrophila polysperma 'Sunset'. I see a lot of ROAK for this fast growing plant(how i got mine) in the Swap N Shop and i'm sure if you made a WTB there you'd get some PM's.
> 
> I also subscribed to this thread. :thumbsup:


Yeah I made some great finds from many forum members from different forum  I am glad that hobbyists online are so generous, and I hope to be able to give a little back to the hobby once I better myself in the field  Can, you link me to a site talking about these plants you mentioned? I will be sure to check the Swap N' Shop thanks 



aelysa said:


> I can send you a ball of java moss if you'd like, and some narrow leaf java fern plantlets too (from Hoppy's RAOK). PM me your address.


Wow, that would be lovely! You are one of those great members online that are so generous and I am very thankful for your offer  I will PM you:bounce: :bounce: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Thanks Again!


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

*Plant UPDATE:*Thanks to the very generous Aelysa I will be receiving 2 items from my wish list 

Java Moss
and
Java Ferns

Thanks yet again for that! I will update here when I receive the plants and I add them to the tank


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

RESGuy said:


> Yeah I made some great finds from many forum members from different forum  I am glad that hobbyists online are so generous, and I hope to be able to give a little back to the hobby once I better myself in the field  Can, you link me to a site talking about these plants you mentioned? I will be sure to check the Swap N' Shop thanks


Tell you what, next time I trim my Hygrophila Polysperma I'll send you my trimmings instead of disposing them. I'm sure I'll be trimming here in a week or so since I just trimmed it a couple days ago. :thumbsup:

Here's a direct link to know everything there is to know about Hygrophila Polysperma:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=75&category=genus&spec=Hygrophila


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Cydric said:


> Tell you what, next time I trim my Hygrophila Polysperma I'll send you my trimmings instead of disposing them. I'm sure I'll be trimming here in a week or so since I just trimmed it a couple days ago. :thumbsup:
> 
> Here's a direct link to know everything there is to know about Hygrophila Polysperma:
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=75&category=genus&spec=Hygrophila


I am so thankful for that generous offer Cydric! Thank you. I am glad that I have met so many great and generous members on this site :smile: 
And thank you for the link, read it all :smile: 

*January 24, 2007 3:20 PM*
*Plant UPDATE:* My _Aponogeton_ seems to be growing daily! while I was at school a new sprout emerged and is already half the size of the two tallest leaves. So I now have two tallish leaves one medium leaf and one short leaf from the same bulb 
My plant list of plants that will go/are in the tank so far are:
_Java Moss
Java Fern
Aponogeton_
_Hygrophila Polysperma_ (Thanks Cydric)
_Anarchis _(maybe)

*Feeder Guppies UPDATE:*I seem to have one guppy in the tank that has a bit of coloration, so I may have a Fancy Guppy that was mixed in with the feeders when I bought them  The others seem to have NO color at all besides their tanned bodies.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

*January 24, 2007 9:40 PM*

*Guppy UPDATE:*Okay I have one small guppy that has quite some color pigmentation on its body. The others are all regular brown feeder guppies. So I am thinking I have an Endlers Guppy. I compared my guppy to pictures of Endlers online and they look quite similar. I am going to try and get a good picture of it and post it on here to see if anyone could verify its species


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm thinking your male guppy is still just a regular feeder guppy because one of the pictures you provided looks identical to ALL my male feeder guppies in my 10g tank (and i do have A LOT)

Here's a crappy picture of one I just took:









All my females are colorless and bigger than the males (and much fatter).

Yours:









:thumbsup:


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for the quick reply. So are you saying some feeders do have some color? I think the male you saw in the picture is my largest guppy, he has no color.


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

Look at my last post again, i edited it and I added a photo of yours and circled the females and male. heh.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Cydric said:


> Look at my last post again, i edited it and I added a photo of yours and circled the females and male. heh.


Wow thanks! But how can you tell the guppy next to the one with color is male?

I was actually just doing the same thing and had come here to post it.


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

The one next to the male is a female...that's why i have the line from it going up to the females...sorry for the confusion. It is a female, i can tell by the body shape. Females are plump looking and males are sleek in appearance.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Cydric said:


> The one next to the male is a female...that's why i have the line from it going up to the females...sorry for the confusion. It is a female, i can tell by the body shape. Females are plump looking and males are sleek in appearance.


Oh, okay no I am sorry for not understanding I must be tired as it is 10:20 PM 
Thanks for clarifying that though. Would I be able to keep some guppies in with the shrimp or would it be preffered if I just fed them to my turtle?
Goodnight! It is getting late and I have school tomorrow so I'm gonna hit the hay :smile:


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

Just feed them to your turtle. They'd pick off shrimp fry undoubtedly.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Cydric said:


> Just feed them to your turtle. They'd pick off shrimp fry undoubtedly.


That's what I thought  I want all shrimp anyways to be on the safe side


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

That's right, even MORE pictures 
































































And a video I did by mistake lol It's like 2 seconds but whatever :icon_smil


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

Temp is 70*F, that is good if it is steady. Also, you fish swims, lol


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

NeonShrimp said:


> Temp is 70*F, that is good if it is steady. Also, you fish swims, lol


Yeah it is steady like that without a heater. Lol yeah that video I did by mistake


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

*January 28, 2007 1:56 AM*
*Plant UPDATE:*I went to my LFS called Exotic Aquariums which is supposed to be one of the top 80 in the U.S. And it was awesome! They had a tank with a vast variety of plants including Java Ferns, Java Moss, Aponogeton (the plant not the bulbs), Anubias, Swords etc. So I was tempted of course  And I ended up buying some Anarchis at $1.99 and a plant that they had as "Bunch Plant" also at $1.99  I will get some pictures on soon. The tank looks really cool with the plants in. But the water is getting pretty cloudy, I hope I get the filter soon ....:help:


----------



## Storm_Rider (Sep 30, 2006)

lookin good there. you would probably like the feeder guppies from my lfs, 80% of them are colored more than yorus and some have really long tails and unique fins. i hate it though because it's usually the males and they're small and skinny, doesn't make for good turtle food. fat females are good eats.

i really like aponogetons so i'm looking forward to seeing yours when they uh... bloom?.. 

i don't know if it was addressed but.. what are the leaves for? i'm not really diggin the look because it reminds me of a dirty yard. unless that's the look you're going for haha. also since the tank is early it's not a big problem, but the 5 different types of rocks kind of clash with eachother. no biggy though if they'll get covered with moss or java ferns.

bit off topic but how are your RES doing? i miss mines, i had 10 or so. now i only have stinkpots, which are so much better than RES


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

The leaves will be RCS food. They can pick at it all they want without you having to take them out at a certain point.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Storm_Rider said:


> lookin good there. you would probably like the feeder guppies from my lfs, 80% of them are colored more than yorus and some have really long tails and unique fins. i hate it though because it's usually the males and they're small and skinny, doesn't make for good turtle food. fat females are good eats.
> 
> i really like aponogetons so i'm looking forward to seeing yours when they uh... bloom?..
> 
> ...


Cool, I saw some Fancy Guppies at an LPS (it is more like an LFS though) and they had a them at 2 for $5. They look really cool, but I am not planning on buying them lol
And my Aponogeton is doing very well it has a new leaf that has grown thicket than the others, but it is a bit brown, hope it doesn't die .
I am sorry for not telling you about the leaves. They are to grow micro-organisms that the shrimp will eat (free food:icon_smil ). 
I actuallly like the look of 5 different rocks  But when the Java Moss and Java Ferns go in you probably won't see them much 

And my RES is doing great in his/her 55 gallon tank  It has been a bit more than a year since I got it and it has doubled in size and now is 3 inches in length.  Thanks for asking, maybe I'll make a new topic with some pics of the tank and of my RES. 



Cydric said:


> The leaves will be RCS food. They can pick at it all they want without you having to take them out at a certain point.


Exactly


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Just FYI, I saw your post in the RCS temperature thread. Someone said their temps are about 78*F and their shrimp are always reproducing.

PetSmart has a $5 off $15 coupon that expires today. I'm gonna go pick up a Visi-Therm Stealth heater....go grab one too! =)


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up on that:icon_excl


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

epicfish said:


> Just FYI, I saw your post in the RCS temperature thread. Someone said their temps are about 78*F and their shrimp are always reproducing.
> 
> PetSmart has a $5 off $15 coupon that expires today. I'm gonna go pick up a Visi-Therm Stealth heater....go grab one too! =)


Darn I wish I would've been home today to see this  I was at someone elses house all day and missed this. Oh well. I'll see how breeding goes, if they do no breed I will add a heater  But thanks for letting me know anyways:smile:


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

*January 28, 2007 10:00 PM
Photo UPDATE:*


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

the green plant in the back do you have any idea what that is?


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

frozenbarb said:


> the green plant in the back do you have any idea what that is?


I don't know, they sold it to me as "Bunch Plant" could you identify it?:smile:


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

Not sure what that plant is, almost looks like a lilac bush.  Or some kind of weird, out of control anubias. 

Sorry, can't help ya, i like it though - whatever it is.


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

*oh oh*

PlantGeek.net - Alternanthera ficoidea i dont think its a aquatic plant...
how much did you pay for it?:icon_frow


----------



## Storm_Rider (Sep 30, 2006)

have you unbunched the anacharis yet?


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Cydric said:


> Not sure what that plant is, almost looks like a lilac bush.  Or some kind of weird, out of control anubias.
> Thanks anyways :smile:
> Sorry, can't help ya, i like it though - whatever it is.


Thanks anyways :smile:



frozenbarb said:


> PlantGeek.net - Alternanthera ficoidea i dont think its a aquatic plant...
> how much did you pay for it?:icon_frow


I feared the same thing  That is the same exact plant. I only paid $2 for it .. but still  Thank you very much for the link and information though.



Storm_Rider said:


> have you unbunched the anacharis yet?


No, I have it with the rubber band holding them all. Should I separate them ?


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

*January 29, 2007 2:45 PM
Maintenance Equipment UPDATE:*I received my sponge filter and air pump by mail today!! I am so happy! I have already added it to the tank. It is a bit large and the tube where the water comes out off is half out of the water so it make a bit of a current on the top. To reduce the current I twisted the output of water towards the glass and it helped a bit. But it is running great overall and the water is already clear! It is for up to 15 gallon tanks and mine is only 5.5 gallons so the water is really clean  

*Feeder Guppy UPDATE:*The guppies are all eating from the filter sponge! They look like they are really enjoying it, so looks like I am going to have success when I add the shrimp 
*
Plant UPDATE:*Today I also received my plants by mail from other members on here  I received some Java Moss and Java Fern Plantlets from one member. I wrapped the Java Moss onto a rock with a rubber band and I just have the plantlets floating around in the tank lol Not sure what to do with them yet. And from Danny Li, what exactly did you send me? It looks like a sip-lock back with some dirt in it. Are they seeds or something? I will add pictures in a bit as the camera's batteries are recharging at the moment  

I want to give a big thanks to the members who sent me the plants!!


----------



## Storm_Rider (Sep 30, 2006)

they will rot away if you don't seperate them, that is my experience with them at least. if they aren't lookin so great right now, float them for a while and replant them

RES love anacharis and water sprite (water sprite more though). if mine ever grow back fast enough i'll send you some, for food and for scape.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Storm_Rider said:


> they will rot away if you don't seperate them, that is my experience with them at least. if they aren't lookin so great right now, float them for a while and replant them
> 
> RES love anacharis and water sprite (water sprite more though). if mine ever grow back fast enough i'll send you some, for food and for scape.


If they start to get brown I guess I will remove them  Tanks

And so I've heard that RES really like Anarchis  Thank you very much! But you don't have to send me any


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

lol its the shrimp food it was green before i baked it =\ now its brown try it when yr shrimps get in


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

frozenbarb said:


> lol its the shrimp food it was green before i baked it =\ now its brown try it when yr shrimps get in


Oh lol Thanks for sending me that man! I thought it might be food, but I realized after I made the post :icon_mrgr Thanks a lot my shrimp will be happy lol


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

> Oh lol Thanks for sending me that man! I thought it might be food, but I realized after I made the post Thanks a lot my shrimp will be happy lol


You can never be too careful, good decission to find out first:icon_lol: :biggrin: ! Let us know how they like it.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

NeonShrimp said:


> You can never be too careful, good decission to find out first:icon_lol: :biggrin: ! Let us know how they like it.


That is true  And I will once I actually get the shrimp lol 

I want to ask a question though.
How long do you guys think I should have the tank set up before buying the shrimp?

And I am going to try to get the pics up tonight


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

*January 29, 2007 10:28 PM
Picture UPDATE:*
Here is the filter and pump before setting them up.








Filter and pump next to boxes.








The food close up.








Java Moss in the tank before attaching to a rock.








Java Fern Plantlets floating in the tank.








A picture of the whole tank.








The Java Moss after tying it to the rock.








The filter at work.








Another filter picture.


----------



## Storm_Rider (Sep 30, 2006)

now i have your address and his 

and i was actually offering watersprite but i guess if you don't want it you don't want it.


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

hmm i wonder why the food turned into lil dirt lol


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

> How long do you guys think I should have the tank set up before buying the shrimp?


I would say, as long as your ammonia and nitrite levels are 0 and the nitrate is below 10. I know some people do not have testing tools so a good wait time would be about 2 weeks to allow enough beneficial bacteria to grow. With a tank full of plant the time is less. Remember to run your filter so the water circulates.

There is a fast way that I and others have used that is quick and seems to work. It makes use of a sponge or filter material from an established tank. You can sqeeze the filter or filter material so over the new tank's water and let the drippings seed in the new tank. This helps to add instant beneficial bacteria! If you try it, add the shrimp a few at a time just to make sure that they are tolerating the new tank conditions.


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

Moving right along now...only thing, try tying your java moss to a porous rock so it'll take hold better. The rock you have it tied to now won't do that well, it needs to have an abrasive surface so it can really take hold. 

Just a suggestion.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

It's coming along great! I would wait about a month to make sure everythings good and your filter is all good. So maybe around the middle of febuary I would get them. Remember that you should be able to get your water tested at your LFS so Have it tested so you're pretty sure it's good!





Cydric said:


> Moving right along now...only thing, try tying your java moss to a porous rock so it'll take hold better. The rock you have it tied to now won't do that well, it needs to have an abrasive surface so it can really take hold.
> 
> Just a suggestion.


Java moss is super stickey so to speak, It grows on my glass in my tanks, He shouldn't have any problemsroud: .

-Andrew


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Storm_Rider said:


> now i have your address and his
> 
> and i was actually offering watersprite but i guess if you don't want it you don't want it.


Woops I meant to post the ones I edited and put the wrong one thanks for letting me know, taken care of 
And if you want to send me a free plant go right ahead lol  I will be taking the "Bunch Plant" out once it starts to die so I will have space for more plants 


frozenbarb said:


> hmm i wonder why the food turned into lil dirt lol


Yeah lol, That is a bit odd. Maybe because it was in the mail for like 5 days 


NeonShrimp said:


> I would say, as long as your ammonia and nitrite levels are 0 and the nitrate is below 10. I know some people do not have testing tools so a good wait time would be about 2 weeks to allow enough beneficial bacteria to grow. With a tank full of plant the time is less. Remember to run your filter so the water circulates.
> 
> There is a fast way that I and others have used that is quick and seems to work. It makes use of a sponge or filter material from an established tank. You can sqeeze the filter or filter material so over the new tank's water and let the drippings seed in the new tank. This helps to add instant beneficial bacteria! If you try it, add the shrimp a few at a time just to make sure that they are tolerating the new tank conditions.


Thanks for the input. I have a huge sponge from the AC110 in my 55 gallon tank that I can squeeze in the tank  Thanks!! So if I do this, how soon will I be able to get the shrimp? And if I squeeze the sponge over the tank and all that nasty gunk goes in the water and the water turns brown, that will be okay right? Is that what's supposed to happen? 


Cydric said:


> Moving right along now...only thing, try tying your java moss to a porous rock so it'll take hold better. The rock you have it tied to now won't do that well, it needs to have an abrasive surface so it can really take hold.
> 
> Just a suggestion.


Okay thank you for the suggestion. If I see that the Java Moss isn't succesfully holding to the rock I will tie it to the larger blackish rock in the corner of the tank to the left. 


Fish Newb said:


> It's coming along great! I would wait about a month to make sure everythings good and your filter is all good. So maybe around the middle of febuary I would get them. Remember that you should be able to get your water tested at your LFS so Have it tested so you're pretty sure it's good!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, we will see if I use Neon's method I might not have to wait that long  And I will check if I can have my water tested next time I go to Exotic Aquariums (an awesome LFS!).


Thanks for all the input guys!!


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

Squeezing the 'gunk' into the tank is what is supposed to happen. It helps add beneficial bacteria to your tank. That's why in most cases, if you go to your lfs and they have tanks with sponge filters, they should readily give you a squeeze of one of their mature sponge filters for the 'beneficial bacteria'.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Cydric said:


> Squeezing the 'gunk' into the tank is what is supposed to happen. It helps add beneficial bacteria to your tank. That's why in most cases, if you go to your lfs and they have tanks with sponge filters, they should readily give you a squeeze of one of their mature sponge filters for the 'beneficial bacteria'.


That's what I thought, I just wanted to make sure :smile: Thanks Cydricroud:


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

*January 30, 2007 10:26 PM
Food UPDATE:*Today I went to my local PetSupermarket to pick up some crickets for my chameleon and ended up buying a 2 OZ. can of Wardeley Spirulina Discs for $4.49  So I now have the shrimp food and all I need to buy now is the Prime roud: Though it is a bit expensive but, oh well. I think that one of my LFS sells it cheaper than other places.


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

RESGuy said:


> *January 30, 2007 10:26 PM
> Food UPDATE:*Today I went to my local PetSupermarket to pick up some crickets for my chameleon and ended up buying a 2 OZ. can of Wardeley Spirulina Discs for $4.49  So I now have the shrimp food and all I need to buy now is the Prime roud: Though it is a bit expensive but, oh well. I think that one of my LFS sells it cheaper than other places.


I hate to burst your bubble but I think the pellets you bought contains copper sulfate in the ingredients. I have the same pellets but I don't feed them to my shrimp for that reason alone. Not sure if it's enough to have an effect on your RCS but i'm assuming the long run effect might. 

Read the ingredients and check to make sure, hopefully i'm wrong.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Cydric said:


> I hate to burst your bubble but I think the pellets you bought contains copper sulfate in the ingredients. I have the same pellets but I don't feed them to my shrimp for that reason alone. Not sure if it's enough to have an effect on your RCS but i'm assuming the long run effect might.
> 
> Read the ingredients and check to make sure, hopefully i'm wrong.


You are right they contain copper... I bought a 12oz bag for like $20, then learn that after I opended it it had coper!

So yeah return them please... And just get some fresh spinach for when they arrive and blach it.

-Andrew

PS, there have been mixed results with that food. Some people (very few) have been fine with that in a mixed diet but it's risky...


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Fish Newb said:


> You are right they contain copper... I bought a 12oz bag for like $20, then learn that after I opended it it had coper!
> 
> So yeah return them please... And just get some fresh spinach for when they arrive and blach it.
> 
> ...


Oh, yes you are both right  Thanks for letting me know before I opened it! I usually check for copper on things I am looking to buy for the shrimp, but I have heard of many people feeding their shrimp Spirulina Discs, but I guess it was a different brand :angryfire I guess I'll have to return it then, maybe I'll buy something else for that price.

How would I blanch some spinach?roud:


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

RESGuy said:


> How would I blanch some spinach?roud:


Blanch spinach = VERY VERY EASY

All you need is:

Spinach 
O2

And either a bowl or a pot w/lid

Way one:

Go to your stovetop (range) and turn it on high. Place a pot with water on it and put the lid on. Wait for it to boil.

When water boils Add Your spinach. Keep it in there for approximatly 2 minuets. You just want to soften it up a bit and kill anything nasty thats on it.

Take out and let it cool a little bit, then serve! Sometimes I serve it with a bit of garlicroud: 

Way two: (for when you have a microwave I don't so I haven't actually done it this way)

Boil a bowl of water in the microwave.

Add your spinach and put it back into the microwave for a few minuets untill it gets soft.

Take out and let cool, then serve!

Easy as can be!

-Andrew


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Fish Newb said:


> Blanch spinach = VERY VERY EASY
> 
> All you need is:
> 
> ...


Alright seems easy enoguh, thanks  I didn't really know what "blanch" meant which is why I asked. I usually always have spinach in my fridge so I will do this


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

You can't go wrong with Hikari algae pellets, copper free and my RCS LOVE them! :thumbsup:


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Cydric said:


> You can't go wrong with Hikari algae pellets, copper free and my RCS LOVE them! :thumbsup:


I think I saw those, and if they are the ones I think they are, then they are pretty darn expensive for my taste:icon_lol:


----------



## Storm_Rider (Sep 30, 2006)

my topfin shrimp pellets have some kind of copper in it. i didn't know shrimp can't eat copper before i bought it. eitherway only my blue crayfish and a few ghost shrimp eat it and they seem fine. the lobster likes it alot actually. this fish tried to steal it from him and he lunged on it and grabbed it like one of those claws in the claw machine (where you try to win toys) but the fish got away and he got his pellet


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

RESGuy said:


> I think I saw those, and if they are the ones I think they are, then they are pretty darn expensive for my taste:icon_lol:


They are a little pricey. I know you can get a ton more Wardley algae pellets for the price of a little package of Hikari algae pellets but it's worth it! 

When you do finally get some RCS, I wouldn't give a whole full pellet to the shrimp, i'd break it into 1/4 pieces and only feed a 1/4 at a time. Since in the begining you won't have a lot of shrimp so you won't need to give them a whole pellet. If you give them 1/4 piece of the pellet that should be sufficient enough until they start reproducing like crazy.  If you feed them a whole pellet, you'd have to take out the left over pieces that hadn't ate yet after a few hours so it won't pollute the water. Although, the shrimp will eventually eat it all, but that could harm them and kill them. 

That's only if you return your current algae pellets and get the Hikari or any other copper-free pellets. :thumbsup:


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Cydric said:


> They are a little pricey. I know you can get a ton more Wardley algae pellets for the price of a little package of Hikari algae pellets but it's worth it!
> 
> When you do finally get some RCS, I wouldn't give a whole full pellet to the shrimp, i'd break it into 1/4 pieces and only feed a 1/4 at a time. Since in the begining you won't have a lot of shrimp so you won't need to give them a whole pellet. If you give them 1/4 piece of the pellet that should be sufficient enough until they start reproducing like crazy.  If you feed them a whole pellet, you'd have to take out the left over pieces that hadn't ate yet after a few hours so it won't pollute the water. Although, the shrimp will eventually eat it all, but that could harm them and kill them.
> 
> That's only if you return your current algae pellets and get the Hikari or any other copper-free pellets. :thumbsup:


Nah, I think I'll just get a refund and keep the money because I really don't need it all that much. I will do the blanched spinach and I have the food that frozenbarb sent me as well as some Goldfish Tetramin Flakes (can I feed them this?).

*February 01, 2007 4:25 PM*
*Maintenance UPDATE:* I removed the sponge from my mature 55 gallon turtle tank's filter which is an Aquaclear 110/500 and I squeezed in the RCS tank. The tank water is really cloudy from little particles and crap that came out of the sponge, and the water is a bit brown/green. But I think it is clearing up (thanks to the huge sponge filter:icon_mrgr ).


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

RESGuy said:


> Nah, I think I'll just get a refund and keep the money because I really don't need it all that much. I will do the blanched spinach and I have the food that frozenbarb sent me as well as some Goldfish Tetramin Flakes (can I feed them this?)


That's cool.  I'm sure the Tetramin Flakes will be fine as long as they don't contain any copper ingredients. I don't have any Tetramin Flakes so just read the ingredients carefully.  

I want more pictures!! roud:


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Cydric said:


> That's cool.  I'm sure the Tetramin Flakes will be fine as long as they don't contain any copper ingredients. I don't have any Tetramin Flakes so just read the ingredients carefully.
> 
> I want more pictures!! roud:


lol I will try and get some pictures soon thenroud: 

I have already read the ingredients and no copper:icon_bigg 

*February 01, 2007 7:31 PM
Feeder Guppies UPDATE:*I need to update on _something_!:icon_lol: Today (like 30 minutes ago) the only guppy that I (and my RES) left in the 55g RES tank gave birth. It was pretty cool to look at the tank and see 3 guppy fry swimming in the tank with their mother peacefully with a 3 inch RES turtle swimming right by them I netted the little family and added them to my little 5.5 gallon shrimp tank ecosystem:icon_mrgr The tank is more interesting to watch now and more active. Current stock: *6* juvenile/adult feeder guppies and *4* feeder guppy fry.

*Maintenance UPDATE:*The glass walls of the tank are growing brown algae (good or bad?) which I think is good because it is going to provide instant food for the RCS once they get in. Also, the rock that already had algae on it when I put it into the tank (it was in with my turtle before) has grown a lot of new green algae! It looks really cool It looks like green fur hehehe Also, the leaves in the tank have little black dots all over it (?) are those the micro-organisms the shrimp feed on? I have also added like a tiny green sponge from a little scrape thingy I use to clean the filter and other stuff from my turtle tank. Hopefully that will grow some nice beneficial bacteria too. I beleive it is less than an inch in lenght and about a half inch in width. Pictures of the tank soon!roud:


----------



## Storm_Rider (Sep 30, 2006)

diatom algae perhaps? inevitable as Rex suggests.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Storm_Rider said:


> diatom algae perhaps? inevitable as Rex suggests.


Yes, I think it is Diatom. But will the RCS eat this? 

*February 02, 2007 4:40 PM
Feeder Guppies UPDATE:
*Today I counted 7 baby fry in the tank which means the pregnant guppy gave birth to 3 more fry today. So the conditions of the tank must be good!roud: Current Stock: *6* juvenile/adult feeder guppies and *7* feeder guppy fry.

Do you think I can already get the shrimp?


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

*February 02, 2007 6:40 PM
Picture UPDATE:* Yes I finally took some more pictures 
This is the rock that grew a lot of algae.








These two are the Aponogeton plants.
















The largest female guppy with a Java Fern in the back.








Some feeder guppy fry.








The little sponge I wrote about earlier.








I see roots all over this plant, but members on here told me it was terrestrial ... maybe it isn't?
















Two full tank shots.
















The solution to the filter wetting the light (I don't want it to short circuit:icon_surp )








The Anarchis is surfacing a bit.








A picture of the moss.








The goldfish flakes I have.








The Spirulina Discs I am not going to feed them to the RCS but I might get another plec for my turtle so I am keeping them.








Another picture of frozenbarb's food.








An amphibious plant that I have growing in my back yard, can be grown in water or out. I've had it in the tank for a few days already and it is doing greatroud: 








One of the leaves (see the little black dots?)








This rock is growing some diatom algae as well.








The male feeder guppy eating off of the sponge.








A final full tank shot.


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

very bad algae growing lol hope the shrimps will eat that black one on the rocks.. cant wait to see the shriimps roam eating the algae any idea when you getting the shrimps?


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

frozenbarb said:


> very bad algae growing lol hope the shrimps will eat that black one on the rocks.. cant wait to see the shriimps roam eating the algae any idea when you getting the shrimps?


The first algae rock doesn't have black algae it just looks that way in the picture for some reason. It is actually a dark green color. And I can't wait to see the shrimp in the tank either.
I don't know when I am getting them, I want some feedback on whether I should get them now or not?


----------



## toddnbecka (Sep 4, 2006)

> I see roots all over this plant, but members on here told me it was terrestrial ... maybe it isn't?


Many terrestrial plants will produce roots in water, but that doesn't mean they will live completely submerged for very long. Some plants will grow well enough with the roots in water and the leaves above it.


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

How often do you feed the shrimps? I usually feed mine once a day or so, sometimes skipping a day. So if they get hungry, they can scrounge around and look for other stuff to eat, like algae. Maybe also add on oto.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

toddnbecka said:


> Many terrestrial plants will produce roots in water, but that doesn't mean they will live completely submerged for very long. Some plants will grow well enough with the roots in water and the leaves above it.


Oh, okay. I was just making sure 


crazie.eddie said:


> How often do you feed the shrimps? I usually feed mine once a day or so, sometimes skipping a day. So if they get hungry, they can scrounge around and look for other stuff to eat, like algae. Maybe also add on oto.


I don't have the shrimp yet. But I will be feeding them blanched spinach, goldfish flakes, frozenbarb's food, and I might buy some Hikari Algae Pellets. And I want this to be a strictly shrimp tank. No fish  roud:


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

Wait, so what is that black algae? Looks like tufts of BBA to me, and shrimp don't eat BBA IME. What color is it? I don't remember seeing any other algae grow in tufts like that.


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

Them Apongeton plants are certainly growing well! 

What type of lighting are you using on this tank? Not sure if you've mentioned it already? I ask because my gf has a 7g bow front tank that she's going to make into a shrimp farm  we're in the market for some good lighting.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

sandiegoryu said:


> Wait, so what is that black algae? Looks like tufts of BBA to me, and shrimp don't eat BBA IME. What color is it? I don't remember seeing any other algae grow in tufts like that.


A dark green color, definably NOT black  It just looks that way in the picture  What is BBA?


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

Black Brush Algae, very annoying type of algae! Grows on slow growing plants sometimes. Only real effective way of killing it is with a bleach solution or over dosing excel.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Cydric said:


> Black Brush Algae, very annoying type of algae! Grows on slow growing plants sometimes. Only real effective way of killing it is with a bleach solution or over dosing excel.


Let's hope it is not that. Though it really isn't black ... We shall see:icon_mrgr


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

So did you order your RCS yet? :red_mouth


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Cydric said:


> So did you order your RCS yet? :red_mouth


No I didn't:icon_mad: I was going to do so yesterday but I got into the excitement of the Super Bowl (Even though I do not watch football nor do I like it) and I didn't get to pay the guy so he isn't going to send them today, but I will try to pay today so he can send them tomorrowroud: 

*February 05, 2007 4:06 PM
Food UPDATE:*Well today I received 8 100% Spirulina powder capsules from Neonshrimp!:icon_mrgr Thanks a lot man! Apperantly, each capsule contains enough food for months Unfortunately, 3 of those capsules broke on the way over to FL from CA (not too surprising!) but I think I recovered a lot of the powderroud: (My mom says it looks like I am getting drugs in the mail ... green plants wrapped in paper towels in an envelope .... black stuff in a plastic bag .... green powder in capsules ....(green coke:icon_lol: ) .... yeah lol). So that's the update for today  I'll post a picture of the capsules later ...


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

Well it looks like you're all setup and ready to go, all you need now are the RCS! Hopefully this really incoherent weather starts acting normal and gets a little warmer really soon!


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Cydric said:


> Well it looks like you're all setup and ready to go, all you need now are the RCS! Hopefully this really incoherent weather starts acting normal and gets a little warmer really soon!


Yes, I hope it gets warmer in NY!! That way that guy can ship me the RCS that I'm all ready to pay for.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

*February 06, 2007 6:52
RCS Shipping UPDATE:*The seller contacted me yesterday and he says it will take another two weeks for the temperature to rise to an acceptable shipping temperature. So now I have to wait 2 weeks.


----------



## pens_fan (Dec 19, 2006)

Heat pack? Wouldn't that be acceptable?


----------



## Smalltank3 (Jan 1, 2007)

That green plant in the background is Green Hedge. It is non-aquatic. I would suggest taking it out because it will rot away fouling up your tank water. I've had experience with the plant back when I first started live plants. It didn't turn out to good for me.....
Great tank though. I like how your growing algae on rocks for the shrimp lol. It seems like a great idea Those aponogeton bulbs are growing really good for you too. Good luck!

Smalltank


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

pens_fan said:


> Heat pack? Wouldn't that be acceptable?


Quote from the seller:


> Sorry to make you wait, but you don't want frozen shrimp. Even a heat pack won't protect them from this sort of cold.


I'd rather be safe than sorry. He is a respectable and knowledgeable member on Petshrimp.com who has done business many times before so what he says goes (after all it is a super-deal!)


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Smalltank3 said:


> That green plant in the background is Green Hedge. It is non-aquatic. I would suggest taking it out because it will rot away fouling up your tank water. I've had experience with the plant back when I first started live plants. It didn't turn out to good for me.....
> Great tank though. I like how your growing algae on rocks for the shrimp lol. It seems like a great idea Those aponogeton bulbs are growing really good for you too. Good luck!
> 
> Smalltank


We have established that  Thank you for the concern though  I will remove it once I see that it is a problem.

Thanks, I love how that rock looks in the tank, and yeah the Aponogeton is awesome!


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

dont worry its gonna be 10 for the next few weeks so relax lol


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

frozenbarb said:


> dont worry its gonna be 10 for the next few weeks so relax lol


10 what? 10F?


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

yep very cold wet ur hair walk out a sec ur hair is frozen spit on floor ur spit frozen its awesome lol


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

frozenbarb said:


> yep very cold wet ur hair walk out a sec ur hair is frozen spit on floor ur spit frozen its awesome lol


Awesome  roud: Well not for me:angryfire


----------



## darkfury18 (Apr 1, 2006)

frozenbarb said:


> yep very cold wet ur hair walk out a sec ur hair is frozen spit on floor ur spit frozen its awesome lol


Hehe.. I'd like to try that someday 

RESGuy:
Good luck getting your shrimps  and that green plant you have is green hedge, it's not aquatic and will slowly start to rot. Try to get some more plants and get them growing before your shrimps come.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

darkfury18 said:


> Hehe.. I'd like to try that someday
> 
> RESGuy:
> Good luck getting your shrimps  and that green plant you have is green hedge, it's not aquatic and will slowly start to rot. Try to get some more plants and get them growing before your shrimps come.


I know it isn't aquatic  Thanks though  I think Cydric was going to send me a plant or something


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

*February 08, 2007 6:08
Plant UPDATE:*Well, yesterday I removed the "Green Hedge" plant from the tank because it was getting brown. And I have added a bunch of Whorled Pennywort in its place. That is the amphibious plant that you can see in the other pictures at the front of the tank. The best part is, it is FREE from my backyardroud: Seems to be a weed here in South Florida 
*Snail UPDATE:*Yes that's right _snails_. I found 5 snails in the tank yesterday. They are all very tiny the largest one being maybe about 1 cm if not less. I believe them to be common pond snails. I'll see if I can get some pictures on here. Should I remove them? Or leave them in there? They seem to be getting rid of my diatom algae from the glass. I believe they hitchhiked with the Pennywort as I saw them a few hours after adding the Pennywort to the tank. I am guessing these snails aren't strictly aquatic either as these plants were removed from the dirt not water 

That's all for now


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

I want pictures!! heh.  I want to see this pennywort plant that grows in your back yard. So you're saying this plant is growing emersed in your back yard and you just up root it and submerge it into your tank? and lives?? That's awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Cydric said:


> I want pictures!! heh.  I want to see this pennywort plant that grows in your back yard. So you're saying this plant is growing emersed in your back yard and you just up root it and submerge it into your tank? and lives?? That's awesome! :thumbsup:


Very awesome indeed  It is amphibious and grows in tons!
Here is a good link on Whorled Pennywort
Pictures soon, if been a bit lazy with that lately  Any comments on the snails?


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

The snails are probably typical algae eating pond snails, like i said post pictures and I can tell you for sure.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

RESGuy said:


> Let's hope it is not that. Though it really isn't black ... We shall see:icon_mrgr


Get rid of that rock or you will be VERY sorry! That is BBA and very annoying to get rid of and RCS won't eat it unless they're being starved to death... So Do yourself a favor and remove the rock:thumbsup: 

Ohh and yeah his pennywort is aquatic it grows all over FL... I've seen it and might try and get some to send home when I'm in FL in April at Disney with school... That will be interesting:icon_roll .

Also, take out the leaves, they're just rotting away and putting extra organic matter in the water column that will cause problems later on.

-Andrew


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Fish Newb said:


> Get rid of that rock or you will be VERY sorry! That is BBA and very annoying to get rid of and RCS won't eat it unless they're being starved to death... So Do yourself a favor and remove the rock:thumbsup:
> 
> Ohh and yeah his pennywort is aquatic it grows all over FL... I've seen it and might try and get some to send home when I'm in FL in April at Disney with school... That will be interesting:icon_roll .
> 
> ...


I could just remove the algae from the rock and put it right back in  Thanks for the help.

And yes the Pennywort IS aquatic  It just grows WAY faster out of the water.

Are you sure about removing the leaves?
And I will try and get some pictures up today


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

Great job so far RESGuy:thumbsup: I like how the tank is looking, just wait until you have it full of RCS


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

NeonShrimp said:


> Great job so far RESGuy:thumbsup: I like how the tank is looking, just wait until you have it full of RCS


Thanks Neon!


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

*February 10th, 2007 2:07 PM
Picture UPDATE:*16 new pictures:icon_eek: 
(The first 4 pictures are from like Thursday )
Snail on a leaf
















The Pennywort just added








Full tank shot








Snail eating the yummy algae on the glass (the pics I took today)








The Pennywort








Another full tank shot (notice that gray rock next to the one with heavy algae on it is clean as opposed to the other full tank shot in which it was full of diatom algae, yay for the snails)








Snail
















Java Moss, sponge, clean rock 








Pennywort again








A tinier snail (there are 5 of them at the moment)








The awesome Aponogeton plant that grew so darn fast and still is!








I caught this fish in a lake at a local park. I couldn't get a clearer shot than this (more info at bottom of post)








2 last snail pictures

















*Wild Fish UPDATE:*I caught this fish from a lake at a local park as stated before, with a cup lol. It looks like a guppy but it is slightly silver in color. It also has little black dots on all its fins, any ideas what it may be?

Thanks for looking once again!


P.S. Feel free to rate the topic if you like it so far


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

Very nice photos. The snails look like regular algae eating ponds snails to me. You might only have 5 right now, but you'll definitely have more than that say in a month or so. I like the pennywort too. As for the wild fish you caught, no idea what it is lol. 

Oh, and my Hygrophila Polysperma is getting out of control, if this darn weather would warm up, i'll be sending you some shortly!


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Cydric said:


> Very nice photos. The snails look like regular algae eating ponds snails to me. You might only have 5 right now, but you'll definitely have more than that say in a month or so. I like the pennywort too. As for the wild fish you caught, no idea what it is lol.
> 
> Oh, and my Hygrophila Polysperma is getting out of control, if this darn weather would warm up, I'll be sending you some shortly!


Thanks  Yeah from all the pics I've seen and things I've read these past few days they seem like common pond snails to me. And today I counted yet again (I count every single time I look in the tank:icon_eek: ) and I actually have 8:icon_roll lol 

And thanks about the plant :smile: Don't worry send when you can


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

*February 12, 2007 8:54
Algae UPDATE:*Well I am very hard headed  But after MANY strict warnings etc. from Fish_Newb about what might be BBA on that rock and how to remove it etc ... I _partially_ listened to him  Needless to say I didn't go through the bleaching process. I removed the rock from the tank and viciously attacked the algae with my algae scrubber  It looks pretty nice now and I got rid of most of the algaeroud: I will take a picture tomorrow and see if I can get it up here. If I see it rapidly growing again _then_ I will do the bleaching thing, or like boil it in hot water for an hour or two.

*Snail UPDATE:* They seems to be out in the open all the time now and can always count at least 8 and maybe all 10 at closer inspection (some are pretty small and they camouflage on the gravel floor. But yeah, they are eating algae from everything  Today I actually saw four of them (including my largest) eating some algae from the BBA rock, and now I always have at least 1 or 2 on that rock when I look in. And I know they were actually eating the algae because before, when they were not on the rock they were pooping brown (maybe from the diatom algae, which they got rid of btw) and while on that rock they were pooping completely green! So yeah. roud: 

*Plant UPDATE:*Well, this site is called "The Planted Tank Forums" so I think this aspect of my tank deserves an update  The new Pennywort seems ok, some of it is a bit brown while others are doing very well and rooting a bit, as well as sprouting new plants. The Anarchis, I am proud to say, is doing great! It is running along the surface of the tank is growing quite nicely, it too is sending out roots!roud: So I am very happy because this is the first time I ever put plants in a tank! (Remember my other tank contains an aquatic turtle, and they WILL eat plants if not just plain destroy them! Anarchis just happens to be their favorite too!:icon_mad: ).

So that is my quick update on the tank! I really CAN NOT wait for my RCS! I need something to do (Besides bleaching rocks:icon_lol: )! lol I hope the weather gets better in NY! And I will have pictures soon guys (I haven't let you down yet with those  )


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

I really, really need to trim my Hygrophila Polysperma!! I'll post a picture at the end of this post so you can see how crazy it's growing in my tank. When you finally receive this plant from me, you'll probably have to trim it every other week. 

Look at the Hygro on the left side of my tank...fastly creeping into the middle of my tank overtaking my foreground.


----------



## blueguppygirl (Oct 30, 2006)

Nice tank.
The wild caught fish looks like a mosquito fish, found in lakes and streams. I found a couple dozen at my local river for my grandmothers pond.
I suggest you remove the dead leaves ( if you haven't already). They're rotting and they'll foul up the water. 
The only time I had pond snails in my tank they completely devoured any floating plant and most of the ones in the tank. They'll certainly help cycle the tank though. Have fun catching your guppy juvies! I've been keeping them for a couple years and every once in a while I run into a couple that are just TOO fast. (If you need a couple hints pm me)
Keep us updated.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Wow, I see Cydric! I hope it does as well in my tank  Thanks again 

Yeah I had enough trouble catching them in the 55 gallon tank:angryfire So it's going to be fun catching them again (NOT). I'll look for some mosquito fish pictures online and see if they match  Thanks, and I may just PM you for those tips if it proves difficult 

*EDIT:*After looking at a few pictures, I have come to the conclusion that the wild caught "guppy like" fish I have is indeed a Mosquito Fish. Thank you blueguppygirl:biggrin:


----------



## blueguppygirl (Oct 30, 2006)

You're welcome. The Mosquito fish are great for backyard ponds (provided you don't have large fish like koi but if you have plenty of plants they'll find plenty of places to hide.) They love to eat mosquito larva (which cuts down the whole "west nile" chances)
They will probably crossbreed with your guppies but if you're raising them as feeders that's fine. Just remember the better food you give them in turn results in better food for your turtle.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

blueguppygirl said:


> You're welcome. The Mosquito fish are great for backyard ponds (provided you don't have large fish like koi but if you have plenty of plants they'll find plenty of places to hide.) They love to eat mosquito larva (which cuts down the whole "west nile" chances)
> They will probably crossbreed with your guppies but if you're raising them as feeders that's fine. Just remember the better food you give them in turn results in better food for your turtle.


I feed them and the fry crushed Tetramin Tropical Flakesroud:


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

*February 14, 2007 8:12 PM
Snail UPDATE:* Okay, the snails are breeding and have laid eggs! I found 3 little "egg sacks" in the tank, 2 on the Anarchis and 1 on the front glass of the tank. I am thinking this is a good sign from the tank if the snails are happy and laying eggsroud: 

*Maintenance UPDATE:*I took you guys advice and removed all of the rotting leavesroud: I will add other ones when I actually get the shrimp 

*Picture UPDATE:* 7 new pictures and 2 new videos:bounce: 

Eggs on the glass.
















Blurry picture of a snail on the glass.








Snails on the "algae rock"
















The Java Moss.








A picture of the Aponogeton/full tank picture.









Video of the largest snail going up the glass (Right after breeding with the other snail lol)

That fish that I am following around with the camera is the Mosquito Fish, it got blurry when I showed the whole tank do to lack of light.


I hope you guys enjoyed. I have been really sick lately and therefore pretty lazy because I feel bad, I just slept 3 hours on my couch. I was going to post this yesterday but I went to sleep instead


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Hows cooking your rock coming?

Great pictures BTW!

-Andrew


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks Andrew. I think it is cooked enough  How do I actually know when it is dead?


----------



## ~T~ (Dec 18, 2006)

Those pond snails will soon be about a billion.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

~T~ said:


> Those pond snails will soon be about a billion.


Do you think I should remove them?


----------



## ~T~ (Dec 18, 2006)

RESGuy said:


> Do you think I should remove them?


If it was me I would, even if they dont eat live plants they will quickly reproduce and you will have their shells and eggs everywhere(its the blobs of unsightly eggs all over the place that annoy me).My girlfriend keeps apple snails which I like as they are manageable but she got a few blue and red ramshorns and soon she had hundreds and they got so bad they began eating at the apple snails  .How many shrimp do you have in there as they might eat the baby snails.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

~T~ said:


> If it was me I would, even if they dont eat live plants they will quickly reproduce and you will have their shells and eggs everywhere(its the blobs of unsightly eggs all over the place that annoy me).My girlfriend keeps apple snails which I like as they are manageable but she got a few blue and red ramshorns and soon she had hundreds and they got so bad they began eating at the apple snails  .How many shrimp do you have in there as they might eat the baby snails.


The eggs don't really bother me ... And I don't have any shrimp yet, they can not be sent due to the severe cold in N.Y (which is where the seller lives).


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

RESGuy said:


> The eggs don't really bother me ... And I don't have any shrimp yet, they can not be sent due to the severe cold in N.Y (which is where the seller lives).


Dude, I'm really REALLY hating this weather where I live...it won't get above freezing, heck it won't get about 10F here. I want to trim my H. Polysperma and send you my trimmings! They're really healthy and i'd just hate to have to throw them out.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

I would keep the snails but that's just me. Shrimp like crushed snails anyways if there are too many!

-Andrew


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Cydric said:


> Dude, I'm really REALLY hating this weather where I live...it won't get above freezing, heck it won't get about 10F here. I want to trim my H. Polysperma and send you my trimmings! They're really healthy and i'd just hate to have to throw them out.


Yeah it's pretty cold down here for South Florida lol It's 59.2F now but it should drop to 44F tonight:thumbsdow Don't worry about the trimmings, if you can't you can'troud: 


Fish Newb said:


> I would keep the snails but that's just me. Shrimp like crushed snails anyways if there are too many!
> 
> -Andrew


That's good to hear, I'd hate to get rid of them They are pretty cool


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

*February 19, 2007 1:37 PM
Shrimp UPDATE:* That's right I have something shrimp related to update!! The guy that I am getting them from is shipping them tomorrow! I can't wait:thumbsup: 

*Snail UPDATE:* The eggs are all white now, except a new sac I found, so I have 4 egg sacs in the tank.

*Picture UPDATE:* 14 new pictures!

Egg pictures
























Snail on the big rock








"Algae Rock" has no more algae after boiling it








The temperature dropped








The Aponogeton damn it gets big!








Snail on the Anarchis (which is also getting huge!)








A picture of the fish with the light off








Full tank shot no flash
















Full tank shot with flash








Snail on Aponogeton








Snail and Anarchis roots








:thumbsup:


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

looks nice man i think you full the tank up with water fully it looks lot nicer like that


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

frozenbarb said:


> looks nice man i think you full the tank up with water fully it looks lot nicer like that


Yeah I was just worried of the light setup getting wet but I'll fill it up anyways. Thanks for the reply


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

*February 19, 2007 5:03 PM
Shrimp UPDATE:* I went to PetSupermarket today and I couldn't resist getting some Ghost Shrimp for my tank and they were only 10 for $0.99 so I bought 10 and a few more guppies (he got them by mistake and didn't charge me). Now I know what you guys are thinking, don't worry they are only there temporoarily like the guppies, once my RCS come (soon!!!) then they are out, but they are so freaking awesome! I finally know what having shrimp is like! And one of them is quite large and the whiskers are really long! Well, as you can tell I am very excited, you can only imagine how excited I will be when I get my RCS!!!!!:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

*Maintenance UPDATE:*I also bought the Prime, it is a 1.7 OZ. bottle:thumbsup: 

Shrimp+Prime= $6.40 (Prime is pretty expensive...)

Pictures of the ghosties coming soon!!


----------



## puddle_inc (Feb 7, 2007)

you have some healthy egg clutches it lookslike. they seem to not be cloud, and spots seem to be perfect color. you will have some healthy pond snails :thumbsup:


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

puddle_inc said:


> you have some healthy egg clutches it lookslike. they seem to not be cloud, and spots seem to be perfect color. you will have some healthy pond snails :thumbsup:


Thank you  Glad to hear it from the Pond Snail expert:thumbsup:


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Good to hear you're getting your shrimp! They're awesome!

-Andrew


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Fish Newb said:


> Good to hear you're getting your shrimp! They're awesome!
> 
> -Andrew


Thanks man! I am uploading the pictures I just took, damn Ghost Shrimp are hard to catch on camera!


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

*February 19, 2007 6:02 PM
Picture UPDATE:*8 new pictures
Ghost Shrimp
















Ghost Shrimp Swimming
































Largest Ghost Shrimp
















Full Tank Shot









The only thing I need now is to make a black background:thumbsup:

And my RES was just begging for attention from his tank, so here he is


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

So you broke down and bought some ghost shrimp, huh? After our talk today? lol. They look nice though. Can't beat the price of them either. I saw some places were selling them 3 for a $1.00 so you got a pretty good deal. 

I hope the next update is of your RCS! 

(very nice RES :thumbsup


----------



## ~T~ (Dec 18, 2006)

Nice ghosts, im sure they will help keep the snail population down.Do ghost shrimp prey on smaller shrimp.Like are they safe to keep when breeding others(RCS,CRS,BB etc).

Btw its a pity your across the pond, since you like snails I could have given you a couple of my purple striped apple snails.Theres one currently in my shrimp tank and they sometimes hitch rides on him, he doesnt seem to mind.Heres an older pic of one.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

~T~ said:


> Nice ghosts, im sure they will help keep the snail population down.Do ghost shrimp prey on smaller shrimp.Like are they safe to keep when breeding others(RCS,CRS,BB etc).


Generally its said don't house ghosts with smaller shrimp like CRS, RCS, BD, Snowballs... etc because they're scavangers and will eat young supposedly. I personally haven't witnessed them eating baby shrimp but I've seen them go after small things like copepods and snails. They're a really interesting shrimp though!

Your apple snails are gorgeous! Hopefully sooner or later I'll get a few over here!

-Andrew


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Cydric said:


> So you broke down and bought some ghost shrimp, huh? After our talk today? lol. They look nice though. Can't beat the price of them either. I saw some places were selling them 3 for a $1.00 so you got a pretty good deal.
> 
> I hope the next update is of your RCS!
> 
> (very nice RES :thumbsup


lol I know, we had that talk about them but, I didn't buy them as pets  I just bought them because I want shrimp in the tank really badly! And to observe the Ghost behaviors so I at least know a little of how shrimp are before I get the RCS! lol And yeah I guess I did get a pretty good deal 

(Thanks, he is an attention whore:hihi: )



~T~ said:


> Nice ghosts, im sure they will help keep the snail population down.Do ghost shrimp prey on smaller shrimp.Like are they safe to keep when breeding others(RCS,CRS,BB etc).
> 
> Btw its a pity your across the pond, since you like snails I could have given you a couple of my purple striped apple snails.Theres one currently in my shrimp tank and they sometimes hitch rides on him, he doesnt seem to mind.Heres an older pic of one.


I am not planning on keeping the Ghosts in the tank with the RCS, I have heard that they do prey on baby RCS (And other dwarf shrimp babies) aswell as fry (I actually saw a ghost picking on a guppy fry in my tank lol

And thank you for the offer, it is too bad you live over in the U.K (or vice-versa) That is a very beautiful Apple Snail, it must be quite a sight to see the shrimp hitching a ride:icon_lol: 


Fish Newb said:


> Generally its said don't house ghosts with smaller shrimp like CRS, RCS, BD, Snowballs... etc because they're scavangers and will eat young supposedly. I personally haven't witnessed them eating baby shrimp but I've seen them go after small things like copepods and snails. They're a really interesting shrimp though!
> -Andrew


Yeah that is what I have heard from various people, and besides I want this tank to be s species only tank (At least for now).

It is going to be really hard to get all those ghost shrimp/guppies out once the RCS come in!:icon_surp 
*
February 20, 2007 5:15 PM
Snail UPDATE:* Okay, I am starting to see how fast these pond snails actually breed! I found 5 more egg sacs today! I know of 10 that I can actually see/I have found but who knows how much are actually in the tank! The sac on the glass (the one in the picture) is being picked on by some of the guppies (mainly the fry) but it seems alright for now, if they eat it I won't be very heart broken:hihi: 

*Food UPDATE:* I dropped in half of a Reptomin stick into the tank after seeing a topic on this earlier (by ~T~ I think) and everyone loved it! In a matter of second the guppies and ghost shrimp were fighting over it and they dragged it all over the tank taking it away from each other in an epic battle over the Reptomin lol I think I will add this to my RCS diet.
Current Food List:
Tetramin Tropical Flakes
100 % Spirulina Powder (donated by Neonshrimp)
Spinach Shrimp Food (donated by frozenbarb)
Reptomin 
Blanched Spinach (suggested by Fish_Newb)
Algae
Other micro-organisms/beneficial bacteria 

That's all for now!


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

*February 21, 2007 4:41 PM
Shrimp UPDATE:* The ghost shrimp are helping cut down on some snail eggs  They demolished the one in the pictures because it is basically the most visible (on the glass in the front of the tank) and I got a picture as well as a small video of a ghost eating the eggs. Only 2 eggs are left in there:icon_surp I don't mind I had 14 egg sacs last I counted! (yesterday). On the RCS news, bad news, I have to wait ANOTHER week for the shrimp The seller has to wait for the PayPal payment to clear, which may take up to a week. So good thing I bought the Ghosts to entertain me ...  tomorrow will be 1 month since I have had the tank setup/started this journal!

*Maintenance UPDATE:* Today I did a 25% WC to the tank and dosed 2 drops of Prime into the new water (as directed on bottle). All seems fine with the guppies, snails, and Ghost Shrimp.

*Picture UPDATE:* 12 new pictures and 2 new videos.
Ghost eating and destroying snail eggs
















Ghost on the big black rock








Ghost behind an Aponogeton leaf








Ghost by the Sponge Filter outtake (strong current there)
























Full tank shot








Red Banded Ghost Shrimp on the big black rock
























Swimming Ghost Shrimp








Ghost Shrimp eating eggs (the camera gets out of focus when I film the tank)

Another video of the tank

I took these yesterday (those videos take forever to put on PhotoBucket!!!)


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

hi could you post pics of ur turtle tanks? i wanna see how big the turtle is =D
o yea you should put some duckweed in the turtle tank they like those stuff.

atfer ur done with the ghost shrimps they going in with the turtles correct?
man watching turtles eating are cool i had baby ones before but i was very lazy


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

frozenbarb said:


> hi could you post pics of ur turtle tanks? i wanna see how big the turtle is =D
> o yea you should put some duckweed in the turtle tank they like those stuff.
> 
> atfer ur done with the ghost shrimps they going in with the turtles correct?
> man watching turtles eating are cool i had baby ones before but i was very lazy


Okay, I will make a seperate topic with pictures of my tank  

Yeah they are probably going in with the turtle, poor shrimp:icon_frow But I have no other tank I could put them in ... Well except a 1.5 gallon rubbermaid container but it won't be the best setup!


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

RESGuy said:


> Yeah they are probably going in with the turtle, poor shrimp:icon_frow But I have no other tank I could put them in ... Well except a 1.5 gallon rubbermaid container but it won't be the best setup!


A good excuse for a new tank!!

-Andrew

BTW, pics in my thread now:hihi:


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Fish Newb said:


> A good excuse for a new tank!!
> 
> -Andrew
> 
> BTW, pics in my thread now:hihi:


Yes it is a good excuse. But a good excuse for my parents why I should not or can not get a new tank is that the chameleons setup is taking up too much space and the light bill (UVB and heat lamp running 12 hours a day) is quite high due to this chameleon (as well as my turtles tank with UVB and heat lamp 12 hours a day and my new tank 15 wt running 8-12 hours a day). But he is on SALE to make way for a 27 gallon tank I have been anxious to setup (I found it in front of someones house, they were throwing it away, it was only horribly dirty from being outside and in the sun for who knows how long). A guy might buy the cham. during the summer though, which will give me space and money to setup the tank, woot! But Ghost will be god knows where by then (probably eaten, pooped, and decomposed). So there is my long explanation lol.

I'll have to take a look


----------



## ~T~ (Dec 18, 2006)

Wow they eat snail eggs thats class!!

My lfs is getting me in galaxy rasboras on friday and they said RCS are coming in but im wary as mine still dont seem to be doing good.I might see if theres any berried females and keep them separate until I sort out the main tank.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

~T~ said:


> Wow they eat snail eggs thats class!!
> 
> My lfs is getting me in galaxy rasboras on friday and they said RCS are coming in but im wary as mine still dont seem to be doing good.I might see if theres any berried females and keep them separate until I sort out the main tank.


Yeah lol Pretty nice, but they don't help very much because they destroyed 2 egg sacs and today I counted 15 egg sacs! (I counted 14 before those 2 were destroyed so ...)

I wish you luck with your RCS!


----------



## ~T~ (Dec 18, 2006)

Still better than nothing, knowing shrimp with their constant foraging they probably have not encountered the other clumps but will eventually.Its a shame they will be fed to the turtle.Could you not give them away on here?


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

~T~ said:


> Still better than nothing, knowing shrimp with their constant foraging they probably have not encountered the other clumps but will eventually.Its a shame they will be fed to the turtle.Could you not give them away on here?


Yeah especially because Ghost Shrimp are known to be scavengers. 

I don't know who would pay shipping for these shrimp, they are sold 10 for $1 in most LFS sometimes cheaper! But, I'll see what I do.


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

*Scavengers!!* haha! That's cool about them eating the snail eggs. Nice pictures and videos as usual!  Keep it up, man! Sorry to hear you have to wait even longer on getting your RCS. Hopefully when the time comes it'll be worth the long, long wait. :thumbsup:


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

~T~ said:


> Those pond snails will soon be about a billion.


:icon_lol: Almost seems like it but not that many. Besides the ghost shrimp is taking care of the shrimp eggs:icon_wink 

I think your ghost shrimp is having a great time having the run of the tank:hihi: The shrimp also look pretty healthy and coolroud:


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

NeonShrimp said:


> Besides the ghost shrimp is taking care of the shrimp eggs


I think you mean to say "snail" eggs. hehe


----------



## puddle_inc (Feb 7, 2007)

i've caught one of my large female ghost shrimp getting the snails out of egg clutches before. before the snails are born there shells are soft like a babies head, so i guess it's an easy snack for the shrimp to get out of the clutch.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

RESGuy said:


> Yes it is a good excuse. But a good excuse for my parents why I should not or can not get a new tank is that the chameleons setup is taking up too much space and the light bill (UVB and heat lamp running 12 hours a day) is quite high due to this chameleon (as well as my turtles tank with UVB and heat lamp 12 hours a day and my new tank 15 wt running 8-12 hours a day). But he is on SALE to make way for a 27 gallon tank I have been anxious to setup (I found it in front of someones house, they were throwing it away, it was only horribly dirty from being outside and in the sun for who knows how long). A guy might buy the cham. during the summer though, which will give me space and money to setup the tank, woot! But Ghost will be god knows where by then (probably eaten, pooped, and decomposed). So there is my long explanation lol.
> 
> I'll have to take a look


Yeah I understand the thing about new free tanks.

Speaking of new tanks I was at the Post Office today sending some things out... I have a pretty much BRAND NEW 40G coming to me for free. Supposedly has a light filter and heater too.... I'll have to look at those, I'm not sure if any of those is planted tank worth while...

New garage tank for now it seems...

-Andrew


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Cydric said:


> *Scavengers!!* haha! That's cool about them eating the snail eggs. Nice pictures and videos as usual!  Keep it up, man! Sorry to hear you have to wait even longer on getting your RCS. Hopefully when the time comes it'll be worth the long, long wait. :thumbsup:


Thanks man  Yeah I hope it is woth the month I have waited lol:hihi: 



NeonShrimp said:


> Almost seems like it but not that many. Besides the ghost shrimp is taking care of the shrimp eggs
> 
> I think your ghost shrimp is having a great time having the run of the tank The shrimp also look pretty healthy and cool


Yeah the ghost sure are happy in the tank! (Very good sign).




Fish Newb said:


> Yeah I understand the thing about new free tanks.
> 
> Speaking of new tanks I was at the Post Office today sending some things out... I have a pretty much BRAND NEW 40G coming to me for free. Supposedly has a light filter and heater too.... I'll have to look at those, I'm not sure if any of those is planted tank worth while...
> 
> ...


That's is awesome! Congrats.:biggrin:


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

*February 22, 2007 7:56 PM 
Shrimp UPDATE:* Okay the Ghost Shrimp are VERY happy! I found the molted skin of the large ghost shrimp. This ghost shrimp has been in hiding ever since I put it into the tank (mostly under the sponge filter) but today it has been swimming all over the tank very happy and eating all it could find  It even stole a piece of Reptomin from another shrimp's mouth and took it with him! The shrimp are REALLY liking this Reptomin stuff! They all fight over it, it is awesome to see, as soon as this was dropped in one ghost shrimp found it and started munching on it, soon ALL of the ghost shrimp were fighting to get a little of it until the big one came and took it away:hihi: Is it normal for a shrimp to be active AFTER molting? Shouldn't it be in hiding because it is in danger of attack?

*Food UPDATE:* I made a mistake in the food list. I do not have TetraMin Tropical Fish Flakes, I have TetraFin Goldfish Flakes  How much of this should I be feeding them?

*Maintenance UPDATE: * I have been thinking about buying some ferts for the plants. When I told Fish Newb of this, he recommended dosing Excel. What do you guys think? How about Flourish? 

I took pictures of the large ghost shrimp (finally some good ones!) and I will have them up later because I am supposed to be doing a history project right now lol And today is the one month anniversary of the start of my tank and this journal, yay!:bounce:


----------



## ~T~ (Dec 18, 2006)

Good to hear my accidental food discovery is going well.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

~T~ said:


> Good to hear my accidental food discovery is going well.


lol Yeah I was planning on asking about it on here before I saw your post lol  Thanks for saving me the trouble:hihi: :icon_wink


----------



## puddle_inc (Feb 7, 2007)

RESGuy said:


> *February 22, 2007 7:56 PM
> Shrimp UPDATE:* Okay the Ghost Shrimp are VERY happy! I found the molted skin of the large ghost shrimp. This ghost shrimp has been in hiding ever since I put it into the tank (mostly under the sponge filter) but today it has been swimming all over the tank very happy and eating all it could find  It even stole a piece of Reptomin from another shrimp's mouth and took it with him! The shrimp are REALLY liking this Reptomin stuff! They all fight over it, it is awesome to see, as soon as this was dropped in one ghost shrimp found it and started munching on it, soon ALL of the ghost shrimp were fighting to get a little of it until the big one came and took it away:hihi: Is it normal for a shrimp to be active AFTER molting? Shouldn't it be in hiding because it is in danger of attack?
> 
> *Food UPDATE:* I made a mistake in the food list. I do not have TetraMin Tropical Fish Flakes, I have TetraFin Goldfish Flakes  How much of this should I be feeding them?
> ...


they are usually not very scared. when it's just shrimp and small fish they don't usually hide. They may hide if there were a crayfish or something, but they usually don't care. I just saw my pregnant guppy eating on the molted shell of one of my medium sized ones. I heard the molted shell is good calcium for fish if they eat it. 

your turtle may eat the molted shell. i don't really know much about the turtles when it comes to shrimp, but it may eat it thinking it's food and it may be healthy for him. just spitballing here :hihi:


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

puddle_inc said:


> they are usually not very scared. when it's just shrimp and small fish they don't usually hide. They may hide if there were a crayfish or something, but they usually don't care. I just saw my pregnant guppy eating on the molted shell of one of my medium sized ones. I heard the molted shell is good calcium for fish if they eat it.
> 
> your turtle may eat the molted shell. i don't really know much about the turtles when it comes to shrimp, but it may eat it thinking it's food and it may be healthy for him. just spitballing here :hihi:


Okay thanks for the info


----------



## ~T~ (Dec 18, 2006)

My rainbows eat their own molted shells.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

~T~ said:


> My rainbows eat their own molted shells.


Yeah I've read shrimp are supposed to eat their own shells for calcium which helps them grow a new one ...


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

*February 23, 2007 9:13 PM *
*Shrimp UPDATE:* PP was right about the clearing date for the payment to the guy who is selling me the shrimp  It cleared today so hopefully the seller will be shipping them out on Monday! I have sent him an e-mail letting him know it cleared (he said it usually takes a week but it only took 2 days  ) So wish me luck!


*Food UPDATE:* Well chaznsc, sent me some Ken's Fish Food too feed my shrimp  It is pretty cool and when I put a little in the tank the fish and Ghost Shrimp went nuts  Thanks again Charlie!

*Picture UPDATE:* Yup, MORE PICTURES:hihi: 
Largest Ghost Shrimp on the big black rock (BBR):icon_lol: 
























The Largest Ghost Shrimp (close up eating Reptomin piece)








































Full tank shot








Regular Sized Ghosts








































Snail Cleaning Algae off of the Whorled Pennywort








Picture from the left side of the tank (yes I added a new leaf)








Picture from the right side of the tank








The Anarchis (pictures to show growth of this plant, it is amazing!)
















Full tank shot (as you can see the Anarchis is covering the top of the tank, look at old pictures for comparison!)








:thumbsup: Thank You For Looking! And thanks for the Thread Rating!


----------



## puddle_inc (Feb 7, 2007)

i'd like to get another persons opinion on my observations.

i have noticed the largest ghost looks like it has a clear mass under 'her' sadle. thats usually what happens before the green color comes in the eggs and stuff. do you guys think the largest 'female' is pregnant? it also looks as if it is airating eggs in one of the pictures.

other opinions?


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

puddle_inc said:


> i'd like to get another persons opinion on my observations.
> 
> i have noticed the largest ghost looks like it has a clear mass under 'her' sadle. thats usually what happens before the green color comes in the eggs and stuff. do you guys think the largest 'female' is pregnant? it also looks as if it is airating eggs in one of the pictures.
> 
> other opinions?


I sure hope so, that would be pretty sweet. Though the larvae would probably not survive due to so many fish (Especially the mosquito fish) and I am getting my RCS soon ... soo. But a few days ago I spotted what looked like one little yellow egg in its swimmeretts but now it is gone (Either it dropped all eggs or it was something else).


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

puddle_inc said:


> other opinions?


That is probably a female. Thats obvious:hihi: , But the stuff you see in the picture is her stomach, not a saddle.

Maybe you should just get a new tank for your RCS. I like the look of this tank!

-Andrew


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Fish Newb said:


> That is probably a female. Thats obvious:hihi: , But the stuff you see in the picture is her stomach, not a saddle.
> 
> Maybe you should just get a new tank for your RCS. I like the look of this tank!
> 
> -Andrew


Haha thanks for the suggestion, but I am sticking to this tank for RCS


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

Very nice pictures of your ghost shrimp! I can't wait until you get your RCS! I think I'm as excited as you about getting them, haha!


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Cydric said:


> Very nice pictures of your ghost shrimp! I can't wait until you get your RCS! I think I'm as excited as you about getting them, haha!


Thanks, but there is no way you a re more excited!!:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## confuted (Jan 31, 2007)

You know you can trim and replant that anarchis, right? Just pinch it in half with your fingernails and replant the top. The bottom will usually stall out for a few days, and then start a side sprout (they don't seem to grow from where they were cut). Eventually some of the old growth on the bottom part will die and need to be pinched off and discarded, but the new growth should be going strong by then, and you'll have doubled the number of stalks you have. Do that several times and you can have a nice little forest.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

confuted said:


> You know you can trim and replant that anarchis, right? Just pinch it in half with your fingernails and replant the top. The bottom will usually stall out for a few days, and then start a side sprout (they don't seem to grow from where they were cut). Eventually some of the old growth on the bottom part will die and need to be pinched off and discarded, but the new growth should be going strong by then, and you'll have doubled the number of stalks you have. Do that several times and you can have a nice little forest.


That is cool thanks for that information, I think I may just do that. BTW, they are not even planted .... I bought them with no roots (trimmings) but I have some roots going into the gravel. Should I pinch off the bottom of the curent Anarchis so that they root?


----------



## confuted (Jan 31, 2007)

Try to pinch it off toward the middle of the stalk (leave 4-6" on the bottom so it has enough energy to make a side shoot). If you stick the top part that you pull off into the gravel, it will root within a few days. If your stalks are already so long that it'd be better to cut them into three pieces, I'd suggest pinching off the lower part so the top is longer, planting the top, then waiting a few days before pinching it again, just so you don't shock the plant too much. Anarchis gets bushier and looks nicer as it gets up toward the light, so by trimming and replanting it, you can get some of that nice growth lower in the tank.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

confuted said:


> Try to pinch it off toward the middle of the stalk (leave 4-6" on the bottom so it has enough energy to make a side shoot). If you stick the top part that you pull off into the gravel, it will root within a few days. If your stalks are already so long that it'd be better to cut them into three pieces, I'd suggest pinching off the lower part so the top is longer, planting the top, then waiting a few days before pinching it again, just so you don't shock the plant too much. Anarchis gets bushier and looks nicer as it gets up toward the light, so by trimming and replanting it, you can get some of that nice growth lower in the tank.


I plant this end?


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

lol just pinch it off and pllant it the way the leafs go obvious you wouldnt put the top into the gravel now would you


----------



## confuted (Jan 31, 2007)

Plant the pinched end of the piece you pull off, so the plant looks like a shorter version of what you have now. Leave the bottom part of the plant alone and it will have some new growth.


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

Confuted is right. By doing this you'll eventually have a 'forest' effect in your tank that looks really nice. My gf does this with her _Rotala rotundifolia_ and it's created an awesome looking 'forest'/'jungle' effect. 

You'll master this once you do it a couple times and I have a feeling you'll be doing it quite often since it's a 5.5g tank.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

frozenbarb said:


> lol just pinch it off and pllant it the way the leafs go obvious you wouldnt put the top into the gravel now would you


lol That is what I thought but I didn't really understand confuted's post (ironic isn't it?)


confuted said:


> Plant the pinched end of the piece you pull off, so the plant looks like a shorter version of what you have now. Leave the bottom part of the plant alone and it will have some new growth.


Gotcha now, thanks for the tip :thumbsup:


Cydric said:


> Confuted is right. By doing this you'll eventually have a 'forest' effect in your tank that looks really nice. My gf does this with her _Rotala rotundifolia_ and it's created an awesome looking 'forest'/'jungle' effect.
> 
> You'll master this once you do it a couple times and I have a feeling you'll be doing it quite often since it's a 5.5g tank.


Sweet, I may just add some to the left of the tank too


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

RESGuy said:


> Sweet, I may just add some to the left of the tank too


I definitely would, it'd help balance out the scape.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Cydric said:


> I definitely would, it'd help balance out the scape.


Yeah and that Pennywort isn't looking very good ... Thank goodness for the snails that eat dead plants


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

*February 26, 2007 5:28 PM
Plant UPDATE:* I did the Anarchis thing and it is looking good  Thanks for the help confuted and Cydric.:icon_wink Ia m having a bit of trouble with the Anarchis floating up though and I can't plant it in the gravel:help: 

*Tank UPDATE:* I have a "new" 10 gallon tank now. I went with my Dad to throw some construction garbage in the garbade dumps and some guy was throwing away a 10 gallon tank! So I asked him for it and now I have it  It is just a bit dirty and some scratches but I am pretty sure it holds water (havn't tested it yet). So at least now if it goes well with the shrimp or if I need another tank for anything I have an extra upgrade tank  I don't want to strip the current one nor do I want to have to buy more substrate etc. and setup the new one now.

*Picture UPDATE:* Woot! 13 new pictures.
The pieces of Anarchis that I cut








The pieces I cut in the tank








The planted ones








Used a suction cup to hold these two down








Full Tank Shots
















Largest Ghost Shrimp
















































Looks like it likes the new scape 








:thumbsup:


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

*February 26, 2007 5:53 PM
Shrimp UPDATE:* Okay I just got an e-mail, my shrimp are on their way!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :bounce:


----------



## blueguppygirl (Oct 30, 2006)

Congrats! we'll want more pics after they arrive.


----------



## ~T~ (Dec 18, 2006)

Nice one mate!!

Btw one of my rainbow shrimp has learned to eat snails.I kept finding empty ramshorn shells and was a bit worried they were dying for a reason.Last night I spotted the shrimp sneak up to one and literally pull it out of its shell.


----------



## blueguppygirl (Oct 30, 2006)

I like the suction cup anchor that's a great idea! I wish I'd thought of it.


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

RESGuy said:


> *February 26, 2007 5:28 PM
> Plant UPDATE:* I did the Anarchis thing and it is looking good  Thanks for the help confuted and Cydric.:icon_wink Ia m having a bit of trouble with the Anarchis floating up though and I can't plant it in the gravel:help:


Why can't you plant it in the substrate? This plant can float or be anchored in the substrate, it'll grow either way. 
Did you try planting it in the substrate? Try putting a rubber band around the base of the plants that keep floating up and then plant the ends into the substrate. This should keep them together and prevent them from floating. If they keep sliding out of the gravel, then next time you visit your LFS pick up some leaded plant weights and wrap them around the base of the plants in place of the rubber band. 

Yeah?


----------



## ~T~ (Dec 18, 2006)

Cydric said:


> Why can't you plant it in the substrate? This plant can float or be anchored in the substrate, it'll grow either way.
> Did you try planting it in the substrate? Try putting a rubber band around the base of the plants that keep floating up and then plant the ends into the substrate. This should keep them together and prevent them from floating. If they keep sliding out of the gravel, then next time you visit your LFS pick up some leaded plant weights and wrap them around the base of the plants in place of the rubber band.
> 
> Yeah?


I find that they rot at the bottom and end up floating again.


----------



## confuted (Jan 31, 2007)

I don't have any trouble with them rotting at the bottom as long as the plant is alive. Instead, they grow roots to anchor themselves. Sometimes these roots also grow off the stem from higher up, usually near where a new shoot has come off. I just stick 1/4"-1/2" in the sand. Sometimes I trim off the leaves that will be going under the substrate, but not often; they die and rot, but they're small and help hold the stem down until it roots (a few days).


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

blueguppygirl said:


> Congrats! we'll want more pics after they arrive.


Don't worry you WILL have pictures when they come  I currently have 157 pictures and I don't even have the RCS yet, they should be coming tomorrow 



~T~ said:


> Nice one mate!!
> 
> Btw one of my rainbow shrimp has learned to eat snails.I kept finding empty ramshorn shells and was a bit worried they were dying for a reason.Last night I spotted the shrimp sneak up to one and literally pull it out of its shell.


Thanks!

Wow, that is horrible  Poor snails:icon_surp 



blueguppygirl said:


> I like the suction cup anchor that's a great idea! I wish I'd thought of it.


Thank you , I had it from a water thermometer that broke, I just kept the suction cup 



Cydric said:


> Why can't you plant it in the substrate? This plant can float or be anchored in the substrate, it'll grow either way.
> Did you try planting it in the substrate? Try putting a rubber band around the base of the plants that keep floating up and then plant the ends into the substrate. This should keep them together and prevent them from floating. If they keep sliding out of the gravel, then next time you visit your LFS pick up some leaded plant weights and wrap them around the base of the plants in place of the rubber band.
> 
> Yeah?


Well, I have tried planting it but I have a very thin layer of gravel it just doesn't stay  I will try the rubber band thing, I hope that works thanks for suggesting it. 



confuted said:


> I don't have any trouble with them rotting at the bottom as long as the plant is alive. Instead, they grow roots to anchor themselves. Sometimes these roots also grow off the stem from higher up, usually near where a new shoot has come off. I just stick 1/4"-1/2" in the sand. Sometimes I trim off the leaves that will be going under the substrate, but not often; they die and rot, but they're small and help hold the stem down until it roots (a few days).


Thanks for the info  One of the plants already has a root so I hope it anchors soon.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

*February 27, 2007 5:46 PM
Maintenance UPDATE:* I will not be buying Excel or any other fertilizers because the guy who sold me the shrimp said:


> Don't use ferts. Ferts= dead shrimp.
> Don't say I didn't warn you. It isn't instand, takes a few months, but when they start dropping, you'll probably lose them all.


Me:


> Not even Excel?


Him:


> Nope, not even exel. The ony fert I've found to be remotely safe is plant tabs and only at 1/2 the recommended strength. plant tabs are also about the least expensive.
> 
> Add it 1/2 strength to the make-up water, not to the tank.


:icon_frow


----------



## ~T~ (Dec 18, 2006)

Its ramshorn snails and I hate them so he is doing me a favour.

Dont know about the ferts mate never used any.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

~T~ said:


> Its ramshorn snails and I hate them so he is doing me a favour.
> 
> Dont know about the ferts mate never used any.


Oh, well in that case, good for you :thumbsup:


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

*February 28, 2007 5:00 PM
Shrimp UPDATE:* THEY ARE HERE!!! Woot! They came nicely package, double-bagged in Kordon breather bags with a nice golfball sized piece of java moss  Only one DOA, but they are all very active!! They are quite red, I expected they wouldn't have much color after 3 days in the mail lol But they are. I am guessing they are about 1 cm - 2cm in length (I did see one that looked af it was just born though). I still have one ghost shrimp in their (A small one) but I will try and get it soon. I took all the others out though (it took for ever!!). 

Picture UPDATE: Of course I got pictures  17 new pictures  They were quite difficult to photograph but I did get a few good ones (some are in movement and therefore are blurry).
Here they are








































The clump of Java Moss (it is just floating in their ATM)








The DOA 








Full Tank Shot








Grazing the Java Moss and Anarchis
































Another Full Tank Shot








Movement blurry pictures
































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## blueguppygirl (Oct 30, 2006)

nice shrimp. Watch out for the pond snails if they start to overwhelm the tank they'll start demolishing your plants. At least that's what happened to me. 
Good luck with the new shrimp.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

blueguppygirl said:


> nice shrimp. Watch out for the pond snails if they start to overwhelm the tank they'll start demolishing your plants. At least that's what happened to me.
> Good luck with the new shrimp.


Thanks for the warning, it reminded me of another update 

*February 28, 2007 5:57 PM
Plant UPDATE:* I removed the Whorled Pennywort at the back left corner of the tank because it was dieing and rotting, but the two Whorled Pennywort at the front are doing great so I left them in


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

the shrimps finally came =D how much did he sent? and is that algae on the java moss?

stringy green white stuff

how much was it altogether


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

frozenbarb said:


> the shrimps finally came =D how much did he sent? and is that algae on the java moss?
> 
> stringy green white stuff
> 
> how much was it altogether


I believe he sent 10 I didn't really count them but I trust he sent me 10. 

What stringy white stuff? Could you circle it in the picture or something?

It was $10 all together. I only paid for the shipping and heat pack, he was very nice to make that offer  Great guy :thumbsup:


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

*February 28, 2007 6:39 PM
Algae UPDATE:* You were correct frozenbarb! PM from the seller:


> EEK!
> I didn't realize I packed java moss with the bulgarian moss on it. This is a wonderfull hair algae that forms thick moss matts. I would remove it immediately as it is quite invasive.
> 
> It can be killed by mixing 1/8 tsp of potassium permanganate in a gallon of water & soaking it in thhhe solution for 1 hour, no more. Rinse & neutralize with a dechlorinator before returning to the tank.


:icon_surp


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

im curious was it someone from here or a website?


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

frozenbarb said:


> im curious was it someone from here or a website?


Another forum, why?


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

cuz that was one good price


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

frozenbarb said:


> cuz that was one good price


Well it was a good deed, they didn't really "Sell" it to me, it was technically free because I paid for shipping not the shrimp  It was a damn good price indeed :thumbsup:


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

Yay!! They finally came!! Sorry I wasn't around earlier when you messaged me saying they finally arrived! Awesome pictures as usual!! I'm sorry about the DOA. Hopefully they'll get situated right away and start reproducing like crazy!! :thumbsup:

I'm happy for ya, man.


----------



## Storm_Rider (Sep 30, 2006)

how come the anacharis still has a tie around them? just like it like that? i really like the ones on the left, so green and pretty, mine always looked like the ones on the right side. you've inspired me to get try anacharis again haha


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

*cough*

Bulgarian moss? Looks 99% like clado to me. Pull it all and toss it. Don't even try a KMnO4 soak. Just throw it away. That stuff is the algae from hell.


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

Awesome, I am really happy for you. Keep us posted on how they do. Whenever you get enough of them from breeding we will trade a few for the genetics. I am also in Miami. 

Enjoy the RCS and don't be surprised when you have a ton of them swimming around like crazy...

-Ryan


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Grats on finally getting the cherries! I think sooner or later you will have the red sea in that little tank:help: 



epicfish said:


> *cough*
> 
> Bulgarian moss? Looks 99% like clado to me. Pull it all and toss it. Don't even try a KMnO4 soak. Just throw it away. That stuff is the algae from hell.


Yeah same here... Maybe its some common name in Bulgaria? I've NEVER heard of that. Just pull it and dump it.

-Andrew


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Cydric said:


> Yay!! They finally came!! Sorry I wasn't around earlier when you messaged me saying they finally arrived! Awesome pictures as usual!! I'm sorry about the DOA. Hopefully they'll get situated right away and start reproducing like crazy!! :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm happy for ya, man.


I know yay! Thank you Cydric. They appear to already be "situated" because they are swimming around the whole tank grazing on everything  Even the little baby one (it is litterally like a few days old I think lol) is swmming all over and is quite fast:icon_surp 



Storm_Rider said:


> how come the anacharis still has a tie around them? just like it like that? i really like the ones on the left, so green and pretty, mine always looked like the ones on the right side. you've inspired me to get try anacharis again haha


The Anarchis still has a tie on them becauses I am lazy  I think the ones on the right will get greener pretty soon  I am glad I inspired you to try Anarchis again. It only cost me $1.50 but they are so nice. :thumbsup:



epicfish said:


> *cough*
> 
> Bulgarian moss? Looks 99% like clado to me. Pull it all and toss it. Don't even try a KMnO4 soak. Just throw it away. That stuff is the algae from hell.


lol It saddens me to think I;ll have to throw away my Java Moss  It is a nice size really, he said he'd send me a nice golfball size for $4.50 but I don't want to buy more.



wood said:


> Awesome, I am really happy for you. Keep us posted on how they do. Whenever you get enough of them from breeding we will trade a few for the genetics. I am also in Miami.
> 
> Enjoy the RCS and don't be surprised when you have a ton of them swimming around like crazy...
> 
> -Ryan


Thank you wood. I will totally keep you guys updated  I look forward to trading with you  I hope they start breeding soon they are pretty small though.



Fish Newb said:


> Grats on finally getting the cherries! I think sooner or later you will have the red sea in that little tank:help:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Andrew  
I suppose I'll put the Java Moss in a seperate container for now and see what I do with it, thanks. 



Keep the comments coming I like them!:hihi: And thanks for the 5 star rating guys :thumbsup:


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

> Thanks Andrew
> I suppose I'll put the Java Moss in a seperate container for now and see what I do with it, thanks.


NO! Just throw it out. Dispose of it properly. If you really want more moss I can send you a huge clump of mainly java moss (it has some other stuff mixed in...) Just for shipping. I'll IM you.

-Andrew


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

*March 01, 2007 6:15 PM
Plant UPDATE:* Java Moss with the weird hair algae has been removed and thrown into my turtle's tank to be put to some use 

*Shrimp UPDATE:* I saw the last Ghost Shrimp in the tank yesterday trying to fit in with the RCS but he stuck out like a sore thumb  He has been netted and removed but he put up quite a fight, poor little bugger  The RCS are doing great and they are so cool to watch! They are swimming all over the place and grazing on everything.


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

I already want more pictures of your tank! haha! I can't wait to see pictures of your RCS females saddled and then berried! :hihi:


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Cydric said:


> I already want more pictures of your tank! haha! I can't wait to see pictures of your RCS females saddled and then berried! :hihi:


At request I am going to take more pictures right away. Thanks Cydric I can't wait to take those pictures myself


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

*March 01, 2007 9:02 PM
Picture UPDATE:* 14 NEW PICTURES The best yet.
































I had to take a picture it looks cool








These 3 are my favorite
























More pictures
































Full Tank Shots 
















The pictures really do not show the true red color of the shrimp, but they are really the best pictures I have taken so far if I may say so myself:icon_lol:

I have a video too but it is still being uploaded to PhotoBucket (Takes forever for videos!)


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

Awesome pictures, man!! Very clear and detailed! I'm so jealous! I can't wait for the video!


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Cydric said:


> Awesome pictures, man!! Very clear and detailed! I'm so jealous! I can't wait for the video!


Thanks man  I am proud of my new found photography skills:hihi: The video isn't all that great though, for some reason when you get a little far from the tank it becomes blurry:help:


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

yea that some good tank, i cant even photograph my shrimps or plants lol the next thing you need is a driftwood =D


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

frozenbarb said:


> yea that some good tank, i cant even photograph my shrimps or plants lol the next thing you need is a driftwood =D


Thanks man  I don't think I have room for DW though ...
*March 01, 2007 10:35 PM
Video UPDATE:* 1 new video.


----------



## confuted (Jan 31, 2007)

You have tons of room in that tank! Not enough room for dirftwood? Pshaw!


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice movie clip, the RCS I saw sure are cleaning up your substrate! :thumbsup:


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

confuted said:


> You have tons of room in that tank! Not enough room for dirftwood? Pshaw!


It's smaller than it looks  Only 5.5 gallons. If I see some DW at an LFS I may buy it if it's small enough 



Cydric said:


> Nice movie clip, the RCS I saw sure are cleaning up your substrate! :thumbsup:


Thanks Cydric, yeah they are picking off of it constantly:biggrin:


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

Any updates for us?


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

*March 05, 2007 5:19 PM
Shrimp UPDATE:* The RCS are more active now and I can often see about 3 or 4 when looking into the tank (the others are hiding ...). They really like that Ken's Fish Food too. And I think they are a bit more red than before. I hope they start breeding soon 

*Snail UPDATE:* They deserve an update, they haven't been spoken of for a while:hihi: The snails are loving the tank and grazing all over the place as well as laying their eggs everywhere now that the Ghost Shrimp are out. So I should have a bunch more pond snails in the tank any day now:icon_surp Good thing I have a turtle tank:icon_twis 

If I get bored and I think that the journal needs a new update I will just whip out the camera and get busy  Thanks for caring Cydric! 


P.S. Isn't it ironic I had much more to say about the tank before I got the shrimp?:biggrin:


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

*March 05, 2007 9:03 PM
Shrimp UPDATE:* I observed one of my RCS in a 'folded-up' position with its tail folded under it's head and it's swimmeretts moving about but it was not swimming. What does this mean?


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

dunno i see it happenss to my shrimps too probably cleaning stuff off they tail?


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

frozenbarb said:


> dunno i see it happenss to my shrimps too probably cleaning stuff off they tail?


Maybe, this is the first time I observe this on the RCS, I have seen the Ghost's do it before ...


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

I've seen my RCS do this when they were newer to my tank. My girlfriend just got some for her 7g nano and they did the same thing for a week or two. Same with her Amano's. My asian filter shrimp did that for weeks. They all eventually stop. I think it's an acclimation thing.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Cydric said:


> I've seen my RCS do this when they were newer to my tank. My girlfriend just got some for her 7g nano and they did the same thing for a week or two. Same with her Amano's. My asian filter shrimp did that for weeks. They all eventually stop. I think it's an acclimation thing.


Sweet, thanks for clearing that up


----------



## confuted (Jan 31, 2007)

Where are the updates? You haven't posted any pictures recently; are the shrimp still alive? Is your tank full of anarchis and baby shrimp yet?


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

confuted said:


> Where are the updates? You haven't posted any pictures recently; are the shrimp still alive? Is your tank full of anarchis and baby shrimp yet?


Yeah! :iamwithst


----------



## ~T~ (Dec 18, 2006)

I know man make with the pics this topic is always at the top of the forum!!


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

*March 13, 2007 10:43 PM
Shrimp UPDATE:* Do to popular demand here is an update  Nah I was actually coming here to make an update and found these posts lol It appears that two of my RCS are saddled but I could be wrong. It does look like it though, and I will try and get some pictures of them. 

*Food UPDATE:* The leaf that i had in the tank has been devoured by the shrimp! They never stop eating it, everytime I look in the tank 1-3 are constantly picking on it. And so I soaked some more leaves and now I have a new one in there 

Thanks for the interest! I have not been making updates lately because I have been very busy making a website about my tanks, personal experiences, pictures, and general information on plants, fish, and invertebrates I own. But I assure you updates will come soon! Happy shrimping all


----------



## ~T~ (Dec 18, 2006)

What kinda leaf do you have in there?


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

confuted said:


> Where are the updates? You haven't posted any pictures recently; are the shrimp still alive? Is your tank full of anarchis and baby shrimp yet?


I am sorry about no recent updates I expalined in my previous post why this is so. I think I may have some pictures to share. Yes my RCS are still very much alive and very happy. My tank has quite a lot of Anarchis but is not "full". And no baby shrimp yet (I wish!) but a couple of females seem to be saddled, I am very excited!:icon_eek: 



Cydric said:


> Yeah! :iamwithst


What I said to confuted 



~T~ said:


> I know man make with the pics this topic is always at the top of the forum!!


Hehe yeah I usually try to be at the top and make as many updates as possible, but due to me making a website I haven't had much time to update the journal. The site isn't all that fancy though so don't expect much. It is still under construction though so I will release the link in a few days.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

*March 13, 2007 11:02 PM
Picture UPDATE:* 9 new pictures taken on Friday
The shrimp eating the old leaf
























The Anarchis to the right side sprouted (it is now longer though)








Anarchis in the left








Aponogeton








Whorled Pennywort








Java Moss








Full Tank Shots
















:thumbsup:


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

~T~ said:


> What kinda leaf do you have in there?


I actually do not know. It is just a leaf I get from the floor of my frontyard. Not even sure what tree it comes from:icon_roll


----------



## confuted (Jan 31, 2007)

Looks like a leaf off an ash tree or a beech.

If you want more anarchis, keep on trimming it. If each stem is growing 2"/week and you have 6 stems, then you'll have a foot of new anarchis in the tank each week. If you cut each stem in half though, you'll have 12 (shorter) stems, and two feet of new anarchis each week. Continue on like that and you'll have more anarchis than you know what to do with before long. Take a look at my tank if you don't believe me; I just trimmed more anarchis from 3-4 days of growth than I initially started with.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

confuted said:


> Looks like a leaf off an ash tree or a beech.
> 
> If you want more anarchis, keep on trimming it. If each stem is growing 2"/week and you have 6 stems, then you'll have a foot of new anarchis in the tank each week. If you cut each stem in half though, you'll have 12 (shorter) stems, and two feet of new anarchis each week. Continue on like that and you'll have more anarchis than you know what to do with before long. Take a look at my tank if you don't believe me; I just trimmed more anarchis from 3-4 days of growth than I initially started with.


Cool, so once the Anarchis reaches the surface I should trim, correct?


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

*March 14, 2007 4:12 PM
Picture UPDATE:* 9 New Pictures!
The first saddled cherry (the pictures came out a bit blurry  though)








The saddled cherry is on the right








The sprout that I said was longer on the Anarchis








RCS on a Aponogeton Leaf








Second saddled cherry
































And the first saddled cherry on the big black rock to the left








:thumbsup: 
I am super happy that I have saddled females! Can't wait for the eggs!


----------



## confuted (Jan 31, 2007)

RESGuy said:


> Cool, so once the Anarchis reaches the surface I should trim, correct?


Yeah, I snip mine approximately in half every time it gets to the top ... which seems to be about 4 days. I can't imagine what the stuff is going to do when I start fertilizing.


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

nice man u need to get a driftwood lol and some more plants,


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

confuted said:


> Yeah, I snip mine approximately in half every time it gets to the top ... which seems to be about 4 days. I can't imagine what the stuff is going to do when I start fertilizing.


Alright, I guess that means I need to do some trimming :-D Thanks dude:thumbsup: 



frozenbarb said:


> nice man u need to get a driftwood lol and some more plants,


I know I know. I may get some driftwood when I start my 27 gallon tank if I have some money left over. And I don't want too many more plants because I don't want to fertilize (it may harm the shrimp).


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

ill send you some java ferns plantlets if you want later, they dont need fert, so its ok


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

frozenbarb said:


> ill send you some java ferns plantlets if you want later, they dont need fert, so its ok


Wow thanks a lot frozenbarb, you rock:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I had some Java Fern but they didn't do so well (they were not very healthy when I got them) and then I had to throw them out because they go full of some invasive hair algae (the same one that came in the Java Moss that came with the shrimp).


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

*March 14, 2007 10:01 PM
Picture UPDATE:* 2 new pictures 
Full Tank Shots
















:thumbsup: 

*Plant UPDATE:* As you can see in the pictures I trimmed the Anarchis in the left as well as one in the right and I planted it in the background. Hopefully the back will fill in with the Anarchis. It looks really nice now (a bit different from the pictures, because I changed it around a bit after taking the picture).


----------



## confuted (Jan 31, 2007)

Looking good. Is that java moss attached to anything?


----------



## guitardude9187 (Aug 22, 2006)

how does the shrimp take to the leaf? makes me what to grab some leaf and throw them in my tank.

the moss will grow real nice if you attach it to a piece of driftwood. Nice start, can't wait till the anarchist fill in the background


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

confuted said:


> Looking good. Is that java moss attached to anything?


Yeah it is attached to a thin rock.



guitardude9187 said:


> how does the shrimp take to the leaf? makes me what to grab some leaf and throw them in my tank.
> 
> the moss will grow real nice if you attach it to a piece of driftwood. Nice start, can't wait till the anarchis fill in the background


As you can see in the previous pictures, the shrimp LOVE the leaf and they ate it up in only 3 days (10 shrimp only). You should add some leaves to your tank, they grow micro-organisms that the shrimp eat 

If I ever get some drift wood I will buy more Java Moss to put on it. But maybe when I upgrade to a larger 10g tank in the future. I can't wait for that Anarchis to grow either! And the others that were trimmed have all side sprouted.


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

Do you use any particular type of leaf? Where are they from, your yard, or store bought?

Tommy


----------



## Storm_Rider (Sep 30, 2006)

13 posts above he said he gets it from his front yard, not even sure what tree it's from


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

LS6 Tommy said:


> Do you use any particular type of leaf? Where are they from, your yard, or store bought?
> 
> Tommy





Storm_Rider said:


> 13 posts above he said he gets it from his front yard, not even sure what tree it's from


Yeah basically. I know what tree it is from now but I don't know what kind it is so if you guys are interested, I can take a picture of the tree and post it here ...


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

:icon_redf 

OK, so basically it's any old leaf from the yard, soaked so it sinks.

Tommy


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

LS6 Tommy said:


> :icon_redf
> 
> OK, so basically it's any old leaf from the yard, soaked so it sinks.
> 
> Tommy


Basically ... but I heard that Oak leaves and Indian Almond leaves are best  I think they last longer


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

RESGuy said:


> Basically ... but I heard that Oak leaves and Indian Almond leaves are best  I think they last longer


Well, then I'm all set. I have an 80+' Pin Oak in the yard that drops leaves all year round. As soon as last friday's snow melts, I'll collect some and start soakin' em...:icon_lol: 

Tommy


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

LS6 Tommy said:


> Well, then I'm all set. I have an 80+' Pin Oak in the yard that drops leaves all year round. As soon as last friday's snow melts, I'll collect some and start soakin' em...:icon_lol:
> 
> Tommy


Woah! That's awesome! Heck if you have enough you may even be able to sell them in the SnS for about $0.40 each


----------



## confuted (Jan 31, 2007)

RESGuy said:


> Woah! That's awesome! Heck if you have enough you may even be able to sell them in the SnS for about $0.40 each


Varying species of oak trees are common through most of the world, including at least the Americas, Europe, and Asia. I'm sure there are even some around your house if you knew how the leaves are shaped. Take a look here:
Oak trees


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

Hey, great pictures and it looks like you have maturing females with saddles Can't wait to see your pictures of baby RCS soon!


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

confuted said:


> Varying species of oak trees are common through most of the world, including at least the Americas, Europe, and Asia. I'm sure there are even some around your house if you knew how the leaves are shaped. Take a look here:
> Oak trees


Yeah I know, but some people actually sell them and make some money  I don't have any near my house.



NeonShrimp said:


> Hey, great pictures and it looks like you have maturing females with saddles Can't wait to see your pictures of baby RCS soon!


Thank you, I can't wait either!


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

RESGuy said:


> I know I know. I may get some driftwood when I start my 27 gallon tank if I have some money left over. And I don't want too many more plants because I don't want to fertilize (it may harm the shrimp).


You won't need to use ferts if you get the right plants. I have 2 low tech planted shrimp tanks and the plants are doing well. I haven't used any ferts in either tanks at all. All I do is just feed the fish/shrimps and perform water changes. I never even do gravel vacs.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

crazie.eddie said:


> You won't need to use ferts if you get the right plants. I have 2 low tech planted shrimp tanks and the plants are doing well. I haven't used any ferts in either tanks at all. All I do is just feed the fish/shrimps and perform water changes. I never even do gravel vacs.


Alright we'll see then thank you :smile:


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

More pictures?

You should get a couple dwarf cajun crayfish for this tank.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Cydric said:


> More pictures?
> 
> You should get a couple dwarf cajun crayfish for this tank.


No pictures as of yet, I'll try and get some though 

Nah, I just want RCS and snails in the tank, thanks anyways


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

*March 21, 2007 12:38 PM
Plant UPDATE:* Okay so I was looking at my tank a few minutes ago and I noticed something strange. The Anarchis plants at the left side of the tank where letting out tiny bubbles from the very tip of the plants (the part that was cut and is now brown). I was counting in between bubbles and the plants lets out 4 bubbles every 8 seconds (exactly). And the bubbles all follow the same path/pattern, they come out in a straight line towards the surface but when they come out the 3rd bubble moves faster than the rest until it hits the 4th bubble and then they travel side by side with the other two bubbles still in a straight line under them until they hit the top. Is this normal?


----------



## guitardude9187 (Aug 22, 2006)

you're plants is fine, it's just....rejuvenating from the cut ( damaged area ). 
did you cut at the top of the stem or the base of the stem


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

guitardude9187 said:


> you're plants is fine, it's just....rejuvenating from the cut ( damaged area ).
> did you cut at the top of the stem or the base of the stem


Oh thank you very much  I thought it had something to do with the cut since the other plants were not doing this. And now that I think about it the day that I cut the plant I saw like hundred of tiny bubbles streaming up.

I cut the plant in half


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

*March 22, 2007 5:12 PM
Picture UPDATE:* 7 new pictures
Full Tank Shot
























Male RCS on the leaf
















Female RCS on a rock








The tank with a black background and -2.0 brightness.








Saddled female on a rock with -2.0 brightness.








:thumbsup:


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

*March 22, 2007 5:20 PM
Tank UPDATE:*
A comparison of the tank now and the tank when I started.
Picture taken 01-22-07.








Picture taken 03-22-07.








:icon_surp :icon_surp :icon_surp


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

I love the before and after picture! Look at the aponogeton in your first picture and look at it now! :thumbsup: 

Your tank looks awesome and I think it'll look spectacular once you have a full anachris background.  

I can't wait to see pictures of your berried RCS 

(I love picture updates :hihi: )


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Cydric said:


> I love the before and after picture! Look at the aponogeton in your first picture and look at it now! :thumbsup:
> 
> Your tank looks awesome and I think it'll look spectacular once you have a full anachris background.
> 
> ...


lol Thank you very much. I know that Aponogeton grows so fast! I think I may buy some more at Walmart, but it will take a lot of space. Thankfully I will have a 27 gallon tank soon so I could always just transfer it over there.

Yeah when I have more Anarchis in the back it is going to look great. I just want the ones that are there now to grow a bit more and I will cut them (one is already ready but I'll wait for the others to grow).

I can't wait to have berried RCS 

Before and After Pictures of my Aponogeton plant.
BEFORE








AFTER (it's actually bigger than in this picture).








:icon_surp


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

I love it! Awesome growth in that plant!


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Cydric said:


> I love it! Awesome growth in that plant!


Yeah, thanks.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

*March 24, 2007 11:06 AM
Website UPDATE:* Okay, so I have been building a website for a while now as some of you already now. I did not want to release the link until I thought, as well as Neonshrimp who reviewed it, it was ready. And well we think it is ready. The site is basically about my tanks, the fauna, and the flora. I also give some basic information to help new hobbyist. So, here is my website: *Tank Paradise*

Please let me know what you think by PM, e-mail, AIM, MSN, or here. Thank you!


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

Nice website. But I wouldn't use tables when viewing photos in the My Tanks section. I'm using a laptop and although it has a widescreen, I have to scroll left and right to view the photos on the 1st and 2nd column.

You can also keep the table, but just take out the top and bottom photo out of the table. Just place both photos out of the table.


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

nice website! :thumbsup:


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

crazie.eddie said:


> Nice website. But I wouldn't use tables when viewing photos in the My Tanks section. I'm using a laptop and although it has a widescreen, I have to scroll left and right to view the photos on the 1st and 2nd column.
> 
> You can also keep the table, but just take out the top and bottom photo out of the table. Just place both photos out of the table.


Thank you. I took your advice, how does it look now?


Cydric said:


> nice website! :thumbsup:


Thanks!


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

*March 29, 2007 7:10 PM
Video UPDATE:* I created a video of all the pictures and videos I have taken of my tank and added some music. It shows the evolution of my tank and of course my photography skills :smile: I hope you like it!


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

Awesome video! I like it! :thumbsup:


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Cydric said:


> Awesome video! I like it! :thumbsup:


Thank you:biggrin: I added it to my site as well, along with a new page.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

*March 30, 2007 3:43 PM
Shrimp UPDATE:* Well, last night at around 1:30 AM I took a look at the tank before going to sleep. To my surprise I saw an "fat" RCS on one of the Anarchis in the back of the tank and instantly noticed it was berried! I am so happy and excited of having my first berried RCS female. I hope the other female that had a saddle is also berried or will be soon  They are so tiny and yellow it is really cute  So I should be expecting little shrimplets in say 2 weeks correct? You know I will have pictures on here soon!!:smile: :smile:


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

Congrats!! You should see little baby rcs in about 3 - 4 weeks.  I noticed my RCS have their babies in the middle of the third week after first being berried. 

Keep an eye on her! 

:thumbsup:


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Cydric said:


> Congrats!! You should see little baby rcs in about 3 - 4 weeks.  I noticed my RCS have their babies in the middle of the third week after first being berried.
> 
> Keep an eye on her!
> 
> :thumbsup:


Sweet thanks man 

P.S. Woot 20th page of my journal!!:icon_smil


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

*March 30, 2007 4:!5 PM
Shrimp UPDATE:* After further observation of my berried female I now see that it has a nice bold pink stripe along it's back! Yay:icon_excl


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

*April 01, 2007 4:44 PM
Picture UPDATE:* 20 New Pictures
Berried RCS under dead leaf
















Full tank
































RCS on an Anarchis
















RCS on the Black Rock








Full Tank Again (experimenting with camera that's why so many)








Not very good pictures of Pond Snails on the glass








RCS on the Black Rock








RCS on an Aponogeton leaf
























Berried RCS








































:thumbsup:


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

Awesome pictures! I can't wait for the baby photos!


----------



## Color Me Blue (Nov 10, 2005)

She looks like she's gonna burst!  You're going to have plenty of RCS in that tank soon enough.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Cydric said:


> Awesome pictures! I can't wait for the baby photos!


Thank you! I can't wait to take them!!



Color Me Blue said:


> She looks like she's gonna burst!  You're going to have plenty of RCS in that tank soon enough.


I sure hope so!


----------



## Storm_Rider (Sep 30, 2006)

you need some water sprite in there


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Storm_Rider said:


> you need some water sprite in there


Would 2.7 wpg be enough for this plant?:help:


----------



## sunmiztres (Mar 20, 2006)

RESGuy said:


> Would 2.7 wpg be enough for this plant?:help:


Yes, water sprite grows real easy. 2.7 WPG is actually good to grow allot of plants.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

sunmiztres said:


> Yes, water sprite grows real easy. 2.7 WPG is actually good to grow allot of plants.


Awesome that is good to know 

P.S. Who rated my journal 4 stars?:icon_smil


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

lol everyone did


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

frozenbarb said:


> lol everyone did


What's up with the ratings? I had 4 votes with 5 stars and now 3 more votes and I have 4 stars. Why don't you guys like my journal? Anything you'd like changed?


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

*April 03, 1:27 AM
Picture UPDATE:* No new pictures but I did crop some other pictures so that you can see them better, after all the pictures I post here are only 30% the size of the original pictures


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

get into aquatic scaping =D

i decided to start my tank all over again... now with cherryshrimps.....

i hope my little hob filter wont cause much problems


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

Awesome closeups!


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

frozenbarb said:


> get into aquatic scaping =D
> 
> i decided to start my tank all over again... now with cherryshrimps.....
> 
> i hope my little hob filter wont cause much problems


I am with the 20g tall tank 

Just remember to add a prefilter to it 



Cydric said:


> Awesome closeups!


Thank you!


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

*April 04, 2007 7:23 PM
Pictures UPDATE:* 12 new pictures and 2 cropped ones.
RCS on black rock
















Snail on leaf litter
















Trimmed more Anarchis and it looks like this








Snails and RCS on the black rock








































Snail on gravel
















Full tank








Cropped the first picture








Cropped third picture under "Snails and RCS on the black rock"








:thumbsup:


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

Very nice pictures I really like the closeup of the snail!

Thanks!


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

NeonShrimp said:


> Very nice pictures I really like the closeup of the snail!
> 
> Thanks!


Thank you, I like it too


----------



## cjyhc4 (Dec 18, 2006)

I agree. Awesome pictures!


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

cjyhc4 said:


> I agree. Awesome pictures!


Thanks man


----------



## Color Me Blue (Nov 10, 2005)

Those pics are better than your previous ones!! Nice job! Pretty pond snails...I miss having those. LOL Call me crazy.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Color Me Blue said:


> Those pics are better than your previous ones!! Nice job! Pretty pond snails...I miss having those. LOL Call me crazy.


Thank you! lol Don't worry, I like them too


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

*April 10, 2007
Shrimp UPDATE:* I have noticed that both the berried female and the saddled female have become more red and are easy to distinguish from the other shrimp and they also both have a bold pink stripe down their "backs".

I am sorry for the lack of updates lately but nothing really interesting has happened in my tanks. I am just waiting for those eggs to hatch!:icon_cool


----------



## cjyhc4 (Dec 18, 2006)

RESGuy said:


> I am sorry for the lack of updates lately but nothing really interesting has happened in my tanks. I am just waiting for those eggs to hatch!:icon_cool


I know the feeling


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

cjyhc4 said:


> I know the feeling


lol I know you guys like updates and pictures, but what's the point of making updates that are not very interesting at all? (Such as the previous one).


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

*April 17, 2007 9:12 PM
Picture UPDATE:* 26 new pictures! Including some cropped ones. All that poop is due to me stirring the gravel 

Berried RCS








































































Berried RCS Cropped
















Other RCS
















































Cropped RCS








Anarchis shots
























Aponogeton








Full Tank Shots
































Is that enough for you guys?:icon_mrgr :icon_mrgr 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

Awesome pictures! Your RCS is ready to burst! Also, your anarchris is looking really good! :thumbsup:


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Cydric said:


> Awesome pictures! Your RCS is ready to burst! Also, your anarchris is looking really good! :thumbsup:


Thank you! I hope they hatch soon  I'm super excited :bounce:


----------



## cjyhc4 (Dec 18, 2006)

Once again, amazing pictures! Wish I could take some half that good, lol.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

cjyhc4 said:


> Once again, amazing pictures! Wish I could take some half that good, lol.


Thanks a lot man  It's all in the camera and practice. I am still far from taking "amazing" pictures though


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

What camera are you using again?


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

eklikewhoa said:


> What camera are you using again?


Olympus SP-510 UZ on Super-Macro mode.
http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/specs/Olympus/oly_sp510uz.asp


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

*April 24, 2007 11:07 PM
Shrimp UPDATE:* The day has finally come!! So a couple of days ago I was looking at my tank and then I suddenly noticed, my female had no eggs! So I started frantically looking around the tank for baby shrimp fearing she had somehow dropped the eggs after like 1 or 2 weeks of carrying them. To my dismay I did not see a single tiny shrimp :icon_mad: But today as I was looking at the glass of my tank for Hydrato scrape off with the Mag-Float, I spotted one! At first it took me a while to "compute" what I was seeing but I got over it and realized these guys had been hiding from me for 2 days! I started to look around the tank and sure enough I counted 8 total. I am sure I have a lot more still hiding, I am so EXCITED! The mother is already saddled again and the other saddled female should be getting berried up anytime now  WOOT! Pictures will come soon! I was able to take a few pictures, only one shows a baby shrimp but it is a bit hard to see. The camera has no battery though so you guys will have to wait to see them!:biggrin:


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

CONGRATS!!!!!!  :thumbsup:

I can't wait for the pictures!!


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Cydric said:


> CONGRATS!!!!!!  :thumbsup:
> 
> I can't wait for the pictures!!


Thanks man


----------



## Mr.CC (Apr 24, 2007)

:iamwithst


----------



## snoopdoug1 (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm waiting for pics too!


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Mr.CC said:


> :iamwithst


Great post! :thumbsup: No wonder he got banned ...


snoopdoug1 said:


> I'm waiting for pics too!


lol Sorry I haven't been home today since 8 AM just got back now at 10 PM. Pictures soon I promise!


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

*April 25, 2007 11:10 PM
Shrimp UPDATE:* Well the shrimp seem very happy and a lot of them are very active. Today I counted 17 baby shrimp! A lot of them (about 5) I saw in the Java Moss, 4 on the big black rock, and the rest on the Anarchis (8).roud:


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

*May 08, 2007 5:42 PM
Shrimp UPDATE: * The baby RCS are all over the tank and yesterday I found a new saddled cherry, so now I have three saddled females in the tank 

*Plant UPDATE: * Well someone sent me a bunch of free plants some of which I don't know the name (they are in pretty bad shape). Plants include Rotalla Rotundifolia, Dwarf Sagitarius, and Java Ferns.

*Picture UPDATE:* Sorry I haven't updated in a while but I've been really busy with school as finals are coming up. Anyways to make up for that: 44 new pictures! :icon_lol: 

Berried Shrimp before the eggs hatched
























Shrimp on black rock
























































Full tank shot








Baby RCS on glass








RCS
































Moss Creeping on Rock








Plants








Baby Snail on Anarchis (my desktop)








Saddled RCS on black rock
































Anarchis in front of rock








Recent tank shot








Dwarf Sag








Java Ferns on black rock
















Plants
























The Rotalla Rotundifolia
















Some other new plant








New Saddled cherry
















Baby snail on glass








Baby RCS on the sponge filter








Plants








Moss creeping on rock again








Shrimp behind filter








New saddled RCS








An exoskeleton








Java Moss








:thumbsup:


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

Not quite sure which unknown plant you're talking about but if i'm thinking of the one you're not sure of it's Cambomba.

I really like all the pictures! My favorite is the picture of the baby RCS on the glass.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Cydric said:


> Not quite sure which unknown plant you're talking about but if i'm thinking of the one you're not sure of it's Cambomba.
> 
> I really like all the pictures! My favorite is the picture of the baby RCS on the glass.


lol I don't know I just stuck all the plants I got in the tank  

Thanks Cydric, that is one of my favorites too


----------



## mr.sandman (Nov 7, 2006)

There's going to be a lot of shrimp soon congrats:biggrin:


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

mr.sandman said:


> There's going to be a lot of shrimp soon congrats:biggrin:


Thank you, I hope so, which brings me to my next update ...
*May 08, 2007 11:43 PM
Shrimp UPDATE:
* After posting the pictures on here, I went back to look at the tank and I noticed the first berried female is berried yet again! Yay, so I can be expecting some more babies soon  Oh and I counted 21 baby RCS already ... so woot!


----------



## Storm_Rider (Sep 30, 2006)

where'd you get the cabomba from since you said mine didn't make it alive... hmmmm!? 

the rotundifolia would look better planted btw, thought u know


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Storm_Rider said:


> where'd you get the cabomba from since you said mine didn't make it alive... hmmmm!?
> 
> the rotundifolia would look better planted btw, thought u know


lol That IS yours, I just didn't know that plant was a cabomba, thanks man


----------



## Color Me Blue (Nov 10, 2005)

Soon you are going to be swamped with cherries!  They are so cute when they are babies!


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Color Me Blue said:


> Soon you are going to be swamped with cherries!  They are so cute when they are babies!


I hope so! Yeah they are super cute lol They are all over the place especially that rock with the moss creeping on it, I guess they eat algae off of it.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

*May 12, 2007 12:26 PM
Shrimp UPDATE:* I was just looking at the tank and I was looking at all the babies, and there in the Java Moss I saw a little baby's molt! I'm happy, they are growing  Some of them are really light red, good signs :thumbsup:


----------



## cjyhc4 (Dec 18, 2006)

Congrats on the babies! Enjoy them, I became overrun with them and had to thin them out into another tank


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

cjyhc4 said:


> Congrats on the babies! Enjoy them, I became overrun with them and had to thin them out into another tank


hahaha thank you man 
*May 31, 2007 11:52 PM
Shrimp UPDATE:
* Well today I checked the tank and noticed the same shrimp was no longer berried and she was saddled yet again! So I guess this means that more babies hatched. I am yet to see anymore berried RCS but I hope I will soon


----------

